#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-03
 * phillw hail & welcome the logging bot.... Thanks rt team :)
<balloons> phillw, nice!
<phillw> balloons: don't balem me, it was of the regulars who noticed it missing.. i only raised the support ticket!
<phillw> *blame*
<balloons> indeed..
<phillw> balloons: while you are on... do you have about a 1 hour window in  your diary tomorrow / wednesday to go over some stuff with me?
<balloons> phillw, sure thing
<balloons> what time (in UTC?)
<phillw> balloons: between 13:00 - 16:00 ?
<phillw> Else after 20:00 GMT
<phillw> GMT == UTC this time of year for me :)
 * balloons converts
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> 1500 UTC could work
<balloons> I'm penciling you in there
<phillw> balloons: okies, I'll give you a ping at 14:55 UTC and expect no reply :P
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-04
<Noskcaj> the xubuntu daily freezes on the hit enter to restart propmpt
<elfy> Noskcaj: found something else with that update window ... if it's in the downloading state, you can't resize - unless you go for more detail, once it has the terminal output you can resize it
<Noskcaj> elfy: strange can you report the bug?
<Noskcaj> and try and confirm the daily thing, i found it in AMD64 Vbox
<elfy> I'll try and find out what to report it against and do it
<elfy> daily thing?
<Noskcaj>  the xubuntu daily freezes on the hit enter to restart propmpt
<elfy> have a look a bit later at that
<psivaa> jamespage: raring server ceph tests have some post install test failures,
<psivaa> testCephRadosGateway:   Ceph Rados Gateway Daemon not running or to many daemons running
<psivaa> testCephRadosGatewayApache: Failed to connect to the localhost
<psivaa> testRestBench: ERROR: XmlParseFailure
<psivaa> jamespage: the tests are run with 40G disk space as instructed though
<jamespage> psivaa, oooo
 * jamespage looks
<psivaa> jamespage: thanks
<jamespage> psivaa, looks like the storage bits are working OK but the http rest gateway is broken
<jamespage> I'll debug this in a bit
<jamespage> (working on some ceph updates right now as it happens)
<psivaa> jamespage: thanks
<jamespage> psivaa, you don't happen to know how much ram a test instance gets off the top of your head do you?
<psivaa> jamespage: probably 512M, that's the number i am seeing in the conf files. let me confirm it with max
<psivaa> jamespage: yes just got it confirmed that it is 512
<jamespage> psivaa, hmm
<jamespage> psivaa, how trivial would it be to increase that to 4G?
<jamespage> I'm thinking that the radosgw might be failing to start due to lack of memory
<jamespage> the system is already running three quite resource intensive daemons by that point in time.
<psivaa> jamespage: afaik, the RAM is set in the conf file that is common to all jobs in the server, although by providing the vm.xml file we should be able to alter that for a singly job
<psivaa> jamespage: i'll have to try that though
<jamespage> psivaa, please; I can't seem to reproduce the issue using a 4G 2CPU node
<psivaa> jamespage: ok, ill try that. thanks
<jamespage> psivaa, thanks
<phillw> balloons: ping :)
<balloons> right on schedule mate
<phillw> can we start with the classroom sessions?
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom
<balloons> k
<phillw> one thing that will be needed is for people attending to have an iso already downloaded... care to choose one?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> noskcaj and I were talking about that
<balloons> I was going to ask the classroom folks there thoughts
<balloons> we could simply ask people to download it beforehand, but the best way to do so?
<phillw> I think put it in the notes announcing the sessions?
 * TheLordOfTime glances in.
<TheLordOfTime> you may want to poke the classroom people on that, i'm probably one of the people that would refuse do download $huge_file_or_iso just for a classroom session.
<TheLordOfTime> s/do/to/
<phillw> it's not going to be very easy to explain testing an iso without one?
<TheLordOfTime> true, but if you're a user who wants to help with testing but has extremely limited DL speeds or has bandwidth caps, you'd be in the same situation
<TheLordOfTime> it's not a concern for me, but for others it may be.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to silently stabbing php5
<phillw> which brings in the importance of teaching people about using zsync... I know, it takes me about 3 - 4 hours to down load a CD sized iso!
<balloons> phillw, my other thought was to grab a mini iso
<phillw> i was thinking the same :)
<balloons> the trouble there is you wouldn't get a full iso to play with
<phillw> but you do get a fully working system which can boot, albeit in terminal mode only.
<balloons> phillw, yes you would
<balloons> the other option is to have people use an iso they may have
<phillw> but, you can't zsync a mini.iso
<balloons> if they installed ubuntu at some point, they should have an iso :-)
<phillw> indeed. So asking them to either dig out their iso before the sessions, or download one if they don't still have it?
<balloons> I think having them download an iso is still the best
<balloons> but for those that can't, re-use one
<balloons> and of course if you can't dl or re-use, well then, you probably can't test then anyway?
<balloons> so you could follow along for knowledge sack
<phillw> sounds reasonable. :)
<phillw> if people have, e.g., got their install CD, that can be easily converted into an iso. But to run through the test cases would be better done with a raring one?
<balloons> yes of course
<balloons> and again, I assume they want to learn to do it
<balloons> so they need to be able to grab a raring iso
<phillw> which is best done before we start the classroom sessions.
<balloons> yep
<balloons> indeed
<phillw> I'll have a chat with the classroom people about how best to advertise that to get the best from the sessions they should get a raring iso downloaded.
<balloons> doesn't even matter what day, etc
<balloons> you can zsync it
<phillw> yup :)
<balloons> yes I would ask classroom folks about making sure they come prepared
<phillw> are you okay with the sessions i've volunteered you for?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> not sure I need 60 mins for intro though :-)
<phillw> feel free to adjust the time you want :)
<zyga> hey everyone
<roadmr> zyga: welcome!
<zyga> cr3: hey man, how are you
<zyga> roadmr: one more thing on the review, is the IP good to publish now?
<zyga> roadmr: is the instance (without data, properly-whitelisted)
<zyga> plars_: hey!
<cr3> zyga: hey dude, it's been a rough few weeks but surviving. how's cert been?
<zyga> plars_: we're breaking the ice that kept the cert team on the canonical IRC ;-)
<zyga> cr3: cert's rather good I think, how is your new job? video transcoding is probably a bit more challenging than testing
<roadmr> zyga: the ip *will* change at some point
<zyga> roadmr: I know, I just mean now, is safe to just have it there in the open?
<roadmr> zyga: let's ask schwuk
<zyga> ok
<cr3> zyga: it's certainly different :)
<zyga> cr3: we're rewriting checkbox :-) I just pushed 0.2 of the new code to the ppa
<zyga> cr3: magic hardware accelerators or just plain xeons? :)
<roadmr> cr3: so did they force you to get a smartphone to test the video streaming? :P
<cr3> zyga: no hardware accelerators :)
<cr3> roadmr: fortunately not, I still have my old dumb phone :)
<balloons> lol
<roadmr> cr3: hehe nice!
<cr3> zyga: congrats on the new version of checkbox!
<zyga> roadmr: I'm starting auto-package-testing stuff
<zyga> roadmr: this may actually be useful :)
<zyga> cr3: the code is on github ;)
<zyga> cr3: http://github.com/zyga/plainbox
<cr3> zyga: what a surprise!
<zyga> cr3: but it got merged back to lp yesterday :)
<zyga> brendand: hey
<zyga> brendand: so you've used autopkgtest?
<brendand> zyga, i what?
<zyga> brendand: do you know how to use autopkgtest?
<brendand> zyga, not really. i looked at it a bit at uds
<zyga> brendand: ok
<zyga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TestCaseCompetition <- those instructions don't really work
<zyga> sigh
<zyga> pitti: ping
<balloons> zyga, there's a better page fo rit
<balloons> zyga, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<zyga> I also saw http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<zyga> heh
<balloons> :-pp
<balloons> so, what
<psivaa> jamespage: making the RAM to 4G in the vm xml makes the ceph tests to pass. Now the recommended way to include these job specific requirements is by the structure that nuclearbob talks about in bug 1084515
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084515 in UTAH "setup_jobs: Jenkins raring server raid1 jobs need two disks for successful installation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084515
<balloons> zyga, so can you summarize plainbox in 2 sentences -- what's new/diff than checkbox now?
<zyga> balloons: the architecture is much easier to understand and use, the code is almost fully tested and documented, plainbox does not have any actual jobs/scripts and instead is designed to process data from checkbox (package or source repo)
<zyga> balloons: it will have senbile API stability and can be used to easily build third party testing tools for custom tasks
<zyga> balloons: and it also solves some annoyances with checkbox / does a better job at doing the same
<jamespage> psivaa, \o.
<jamespage> psivaa, great news
<zyga> balloons: down the road we also want to replace the UI, work on that is ongoing (design and prototypes)
<balloons> zyga, ok so for now, mostly under the hood stuff
<zyga> balloons: yes but the code already allows one to run most of checkbox tests, it is useful for debugging
<zyga> balloons: pretty soon we'll support all tests as in checkbox, then we can start working on the UI layer
<roadmr> and then... the world
<balloons> mwahahahha
<zyga> roadmr: shortly after the UI ;)
<zyga> does anyone know how to increase the timeout for a test run
<zyga> for me it's too short
<pitti> zyga: pong
<zyga> re
<zyga> pitti, hi, I wanted to use auto-pkg-test with checkbox, initially I want to learn about the tool, I was following examples on the wiki but it seems that the operation times out before the whole test run finishes (due to network speed), do you know how to increase the timeout?
<pitti> zyga: you mean if you run it locally with run-adt-test?
<zyga> yes
<zyga> the vm log from the prep that get started with prepare-testbed
<pitti> zyga: so it doesn't seem we have a timeout option right now; but feel free to hack it locally, and we can add one
<zyga> I want to change it, just a hack, to explore more
<zyga> I tried to find it (before pulling my PCI-E card by accident two hours ago) but I didn't have enough luck
<zyga> pitti: do you know where I can change it
<pitti> zyga: according to man adt-run, something like adding --timeout-factor=5 ?
<pitti> zyga: (but no, I don't know by heart, I never ran into a timeou)
<pitti> zyga: sorry, need to leave; good night everyone!
<Noskcaj>  bug 1065789 is back :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065789 in ubuntu-website-content "the 12.10 release notes link in installer points to www.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065789
<Noskcaj> the release notes link got unhidden
<Noskcaj> balloons: is there any more info on the classroom sessions, i have to go after your one and maybe phillw's and need to know the times to check with my parents/younger brothers so i don't get interrupted
<Noskcaj> balloons, the package tracker needs week one to stop being tested i beleive
<balloons> hey Noskcaj
<balloons> we were speaking about classroom sessions this morning
<balloons> so, basically we're going to ask the classroom folks about getting people to pre-download the iso
<balloons> I'll cc you on the email
<Noskcaj> ok, just i would rather they have a day old one
<Noskcaj> for syncing purposes
<balloons> if it's going to happen before jan, it has to happen next week
<balloons> but given the holidays, I'm not sure how many would show up
<balloons> did you have want to do it before Janurary?
<Noskcaj> i can do either, but remember school goes till the 19th and i live in australia
<Noskcaj> school is from 9am to 3:30pm plus i have other stuff
<balloons> what days off do you have in austrailia?
<balloons> in janurary I mean
<Noskcaj> all of them, summer holidays :)
<Noskcaj> actually till the 28th
<balloons> Noskcaj, nice!
<balloons> well then, I think that settles it
<balloons> let's do January
<balloons> I
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> I'll pick an early Jan date, and we can tentatively schedule everything then
<Noskcaj> sounds good
<Noskcaj> what time utc is  your ideal?
<balloons> phillw, Jan ok with you?
<balloons> umm.. now is fine for me.. it's like 7ish for you?
<Noskcaj> in the morning
<balloons> so I think something like 2100 or 2200 UTC might grab the most people, but I could be wrong
<Noskcaj> any time from about now to 8pm AEDST is ok
<balloons> I can do 1400 UTC till 2300 UTC
<balloons> ok, I think you should be fine...
<Noskcaj> just did the converting, we only have 2000UTC to 2300UTC if we are both to be online
<balloons> yes this is our time to be online together
<Noskcaj> Stupid timezones, messing with me
<balloons> many people around the world are awake (except for smartboy, but he should be up soon :-p )
<Noskcaj> bug 1085171 is going to make things difficult, especially for me
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085171 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer doesn't appear Ubuntu AMD 64 in Vbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085171
<balloons> Noskcaj, u can work around it for now by loading 'try ubuntu'
<balloons> then hitting 'install now'
<Noskcaj> through the cli menu?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> on boot
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> now we just need to find what causes it
<balloons> xnox would know more about it
<balloons> I'm guessing it was dropping metacity from ubiquity
<Noskcaj> and lubuntu has a similar bug
<Noskcaj> bug 1085577
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<ScottK> balloons: Edubuntu is doing Alpha 1 now as well, so they should be added to /topic.
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-05
<zyga> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning everyone
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va?
<jibel> Hey pitti, ça va et toi ?
<pitti> jibel: je vais bien! il pleut à Londres, surprise :)
<pitti> nous améliorons daisy
<jibel> pitti, heh, surprising, isn't it? I'm just on the other side of the channel and the weather is not that different :)
<pitti> it even had been sunny yesterday!
<pitti> I filed a bug report about it right away, of course; and it seems it got fixed quickly :-P
<jibel> pitti, nice, are you improving specific parts of daisy, or daisy in general?
<pitti> jibel: we designed how to detect regressions in SRUs and the dev release yesterday
<pitti> I have constructed some standard .crash files on all platforms that we can use for CI testing of daisy deployments
<pitti> (i. e. a package which will construct them automatically, and a package recipe to build them all with two clicks)
<pitti> and I'm teaching apport to retrace ARM reports
<pitti> today I'd like to fix an actual bug in daisy
<Noskcaj> how do you get temporary ops status?
<Noskcaj> i was going to fix the topic
<gema_> xnox: ping
<gema_> pitti, jibel what is pleut? snow?
<gema_> :D
<gema_> pluja, it is rain
<pitti> gema_: non, snow == "il neige", "il pleut" -> it rains
<gema_> pitti: it was all white this morning in cambridge
<gema_> :D
<gema_> it's melting already with the sun, though
<jibel> gema_, regnen
<gema_> jibel: danke
<xnox> balloons: interesting, but lubuntu should be working with lxce window manager & not metacity.
<xnox> gema_: heya =)
<gema_> xnox: you are probably very busy, but bug 106327 called my attention and I wonder if you know who is working on it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 99188 in meta-xfce4 (Ubuntu Edgy) "duplicate for #106327 Unuable to install -- libdbh1.0-dev" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99188
<gema_> xnox: or 1060327, rather
<gema_> xnox: there are plenty of duplicates being raised on this by all the manual testers
<gema_> and it is blocking them
<jibel> bug 1060327
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1060327 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in compiz::opengl::bindTexImageGLX() from TfpTexture::bindTexImage() from ... from GLTexture::bindPixmapToTexture() from DecorTexture::DecorTexture()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060327
<xnox> gema_: let me talk to people.
<gema_> thanks xnox, everyone is complaining but I don't see any developer activity on them, so it needs some attention
<zyga> pitti: hi, is it possible to run autopkgtests for something that is in a PPA officially?
<zyga> pitti: we're lookig if we can use autopkgtests to run the bulk of our daily package testing
<pitti> :w
<pitti> zyga: yes, run-adt-test has a --ppa option
<zyga> pitti: do we need to maintain our own jenkins or can we use the same one that runs for ubuntu packages?
<pitti> zyga: I'm not sure, that's a question for jibel
<zyga> jibel, ara: ^^
<zyga> (ara will be interested as well)
<zyga> pitti: thanks for the --ppa option, I'm tring it out now
<zyga> (ara's machine crashed)
<zyga> the ppa option works great, thanks pitti!
<zyga> pitti: would you accept patches that add support for source branches from git, not bzr?
<zyga> ara: I've just asked if we could use the autopkgtest jenkins that tests ubuntu to run our daily ppa tests as well
<zyga> ara: jibel should be answer that
<pitti> zyga: sure
<zyga> pitti: thanks
<ara> zyga, cool
<ara> let see, he might be at lunch :)
<zyga> oh, how ironic, autopkgtest is in git already
<zyga> pitti: the upstream uses git, not bzr+launchpad, correct?
<pitti> zyga: right
<zyga> OMG, the code is pretty ugly
<pitti> oh, you looked at it for the first time?
<pitti> you may vomit now
<zyga> yes
<pitti> zyga: yes, it's Ian Jackson's inimitable "Perl with C64 basic identifiers that happen to be parseable Python"
<zyga> is the upstream conductive to intrusive patches
<zyga> like pep8 and tests?
<zyga> and docs
<pitti> not sure, our patches always take a while to get reviewed
<pitti> might be better to ask them beforehand
<zyga> simple patches or big ones
<zyga> ok
<zyga> eh :)
<pitti> simple ones
<pitti> many of them went in fast
<pitti> but some have been stuck for a while
 * zyga looks at the .1 man page, written by hand
<zyga> impressive too
<zyga> pitti: yeah, it's just perl that parses as python, quite accurate
<zyga> oh, python with tabs _and_ spaces
<zyga> man, I need a coffee
<gema_> zyga: we discussed this on the meeting you missed on Friday
<gema_> :P
<gema_> zyga: do you have your certs already?
<zyga> gema_: hey
<zyga> gema_: I'm in a meeting now, I'll get back to you soon
<gema_> zyga: sure
<zyga> gema_: we're starting to use autopkgtests for checkbox, so hopefully we can integrate that into the normal ubuntu testing easily
<gema_> zyga: ack
<zyga> gema_: that friday was unfortunate, I did miss two important meetings
<gema_> zyga: ack
<plars> xnox: not sure if you noticed, or if anyone mentioned, but cyphermox pushed a fix for the NM issue yesterday, and those automated jobs are starting to flow again
<zyga> plars: hey
<plars> xnox: I'm sure there will be more fires to fight, but at least that one is taken care of
 * gema_ hugs cyphermox, even though he is not here
<plars> heya zyga
<xnox> plars: thanks for ping. I do get jenkins rss feeds, but i am not up to date on them.
<gema_> xnox: we are starting to kick with our new smoke tests, but not 100% there yet
<zyga> plars: re
<zyga> plars: I do but it's not based on serial
<zyga> plars: it's something from the webos world but it's tiny and self-contained
<zyga> plars: let me pull it up
<zyga> plars: https://github.com/openwebos/novacomd this is the part that runs on the device
<zyga> plars: it even has the upstart configuration file :)
<zyga> plars: this is the part that runs on the "desktop" https://github.com/openwebos/novacom
<plars> zyga: I'll take a look, thanks
<zyga> plars: it should be interesting to build this actually
<zyga> plars: I could give it a try on snowball
<xnox> So the daily smokes on desktop are currently blocked by bug 1086772. I reviewed maxes fix & improved on it.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086772 in UTAH "iso_static_validation tests needs to change due to the renaming of vmlinuz to vmlinuz.efi" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086772
<xnox> see attached branches
<ScottK> Is there a bug tag now for bugs that are regressions in the development release from the current release?  It used to be regression-potential.
<ScottK> Nevermind
<Noskcaj> when running in live mode and selecting install ubuntu from the desktop a new tile on the launcher appears even though a link is already inplace on the launcher.
<Noskcaj> if you click it the new tile isn't made
<Noskcaj> what is this a bug in?
<balloons> ohh you get double icons in the bar?
<Noskcaj> balloons, yes
<Noskcaj> also can i suggest we have a "changes" section in each testsuite, similar to netboot's
<Noskcaj> third thing: why are there so many launcher tiles by defualt, they dont even fit on my VM's screen
<Noskcaj> balloons: as scottk said, can you update the topic as we are testing the edubuntu alpha 1
<balloons> Noskcaj, the launcher tiles decision is ubuntu dev's
<balloons> they added two more tiles last cycle
<balloons> they may re-examine it at some point, but I agree it's a bit much
<balloons> Noskcaj, what do you mean by a changes section?
<Noskcaj> have a look at a netboot testsuites page, you will see
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: "Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Kubuntu and Edubuntu Alpha 1 images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com"
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh
<balloons> that's what you mean
<balloons> that lists the package changes
<balloons> each iso is really made of lots of pacakge
<balloons> but hmm
<balloons> I wonder if listing ubiquity changelog would be useful
<Noskcaj> for bug reports it would be, and thats what i was meaning. maybe also have one or two other packages that we find bugs while iso testing
<Noskcaj> e.g. partman
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've not been able to fully update bug 1085171 I've had an issue myself to pull out the log files that are needed bug 1086974 I'm going to switch to my CentOS system and re-attempt.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086036 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1085171 Compiz driven ubiquity-dm crashes when booting raring" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086036
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1086974 in libguestfs (Ubuntu) "libguestfs: error: cannot find any suitable libguestfs supermin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086974
<Noskcaj> phillw, 1085171 is a duplicate now, even though its the older bug
<phillw> Noskcaj: as long as the details are all kept together, it doesn't really matter :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: as the -release team are on the case, I expect a fix real soon :)
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj: by the way. with reference to your classroom session... The current thinking is that people download the raring iso of what ever flavour / arch that they want to test, rather than us force them to download an iso they will not use for testing.
<Noskcaj> phillw, ok, it helps if its a day old too
<Noskcaj> phillw, is bug 1085825 actually a bug or just the theme being slightly difficult?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085825 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "lubuntu installer "hard drive, power, internet" check page has colourless ticks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085825
<Noskcaj> i have posted the questing in #lubuntu already
<Noskcaj> *question
<phillw> Noskcaj: I *think* that is a sort of known issue that has a base a little deeper in the theme. I'm pretty sure that Rafael is well on top of it now.
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-06
<EntropyWorks> the quality of the 12.10 netboot initrd.gz is questionable...
<EntropyWorks> missing drivers for mlx4_en devices and also many scsi drivers.
<EntropyWorks> WTF! shouldn't http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ install quantal and not precise. I just finish getting the initrd.gz to work and login to find lsb_release -a returns 12.04
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> Good morning
<Noskcaj> evening pitti
<Noskcaj> the amd64 kubuntu alpha image freezes when you hit next with install mp3 selected
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm?
<jibel> good morning pitti
<pitti> bonjour jibel
<pitti> jibel: OOI, did you see any meaningful difference between the "old" and "new" adt?
<pitti> s/difference/regression/ rather, as it actually got better in some regards
<Noskcaj> running in Vbox and internet is connected, "download updates while intalling" is not selected
<jibel> pitti, I didn't. the only thing was yesterday ubiquity ran and failed because not all the deps were in -proposed. This shouldn't happen anymore once test requests are send by britney
<jibel> and also 2 jobs were stuck this morning (eglibc and firefox-extension), but I don't think it's related to the new adt
<jibel> I restarted them and they are running fine
<Noskcaj> does anyone know where the 12.10 comes from in ubiquity?
<Noskcaj> question from shadeslayer
<xnox> Noskcaj: I did reply...... one channel is enough =)
<shadeslayer> Noskcaj: xnox answered that one :P
<Noskcaj> for if someone else had something to add
<zyga> better
<zyga> :)
<xnox> nuclearbob: heya.
<nuclearbob> xnox: howdy
<xnox> nuclearbob: we are very close to getting jenkins up \o/ well done.
<nuclearbob> I added this to my list of channels to always join, but it doesn't seem to be working for some reason
<nuclearbob> xnox: woo jenkins!
<xnox> nuclearbob: me & cjwatson were pinged about bug 1061242
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061242 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "apt-install fails during success-command because target environment cannot resolve DNS" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061242
<xnox> I did comment on it. But it is a bit confusing.
<xnox> I can fix it in utah (/run must be bind-mounted to /target/run)
<xnox> (this is because we are running resolvconf daemon and /etc/resolv.conf is actually a symlink to a file in /run)
<xnox> But i also want to fix up a few other cosmetic issues with late_command.
<xnox> But the jenkins logs do not match lp:utah.
<xnox> Is jenkins using some kind of a local instance of utah?
<nuclearbob> the version there should be updated to the daily package, but it usually takes a day or two for the package to get built and updated
<xnox> ah.
<xnox> nuclearbob: let me propose an update. Is there an easy way to test run the desktop-smoke run_list?
<nuclearbob> xnox: yes.  We can use the same command line that's in jekins on a test system, and it will fetch everything it needs from launchpad
<xnox> nuclearbob: as in I can just copy what in jenkins? where/how do I look that up in jenkins?
<xnox> that would be awesome.
<ScottK> balloons: Done with Alpha 1 testing, so you can drop it from /topic.
<nuclearbob> xnox: I was wrong, we haven't updated the jobs yet to do the automatic checkout.  I know we merged that, so we'll have to rerun the scripts.  In the interim, if you run run_utah_test.py -t desktop -s raring lp:~javier.collado/ubuntu-test-cases/desktop/runlists/default.run  that should work
<nuclearbob> xnox: if you're testing a local change, make sure to set the PYTHONPATH environment variable, or the scripts will ignore your path, or if you have a change you want me to test, let me know where it is
<ScottK> jibel: (IIRC it was you that does this, if not sorry for the distraction) Will you do a test summary report for Alpha 1 (it should be short).
 * smartboyhw wonders if balloons should be the one doing test reports, as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseTaskSignup
 * smartboyhw wonders why the link is bolded
 * ScottK thinks it's mostly running a script.
 * smartboyhw agrees
 * smartboyhw finds timezone differences making him difficult to communicate with balloons :P
<xnox> nuclearbob: ok, let me work on it.
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: "Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Next Cadence week is 8 Dec to 15 Dec | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com"
<jibel> plars, balloons the tool to generate the report is in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa-website-devel/ubuntu-qa-website/qatracker-tools
<jibel> will you generate the report for alpha1?
 * balloons looks
<balloons> plars,  do you have db access?
<jibel> balloons, plars nm, I'll do it
<ScottK> Thanks jibel.
<plars> balloons1, jibel: sorry, was on a call, what's this about?
<balloons> plars, the post milestone testing reports
<balloons> I believe you have done one befre
<plars> balloons: no, I don't have db access. jibel has generated in the past, but you and I should probably both have the ability to do that too
<balloons> plars, I'm requesting now, you should do the same ;l-)
<plars> balloons: I don't even know what to request access to at the moment, do you have that info already?
<balloons> plars, see your pm
<jibel> ScottK, balloons, plars https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ReleaseReports/RaringAlpha1TestReport
<ScottK> jibel: Thanks.
<jibel> the schema of the database changed, so I wish it's ok, if it is not tell me I'll fix it.
<ScottK> jibel: You usually send that to ubuntu-release, right?
<jibel> ScottK, right
<ScottK> Looks right to me.
<xnox> nuclearbob: I guess I am missing something.... "Exception: Specified ISO: raring-desktop-amd64.iso not found on mirrors."
<xnox> well it's running now. And my laptop is getting hot.
<nuclearbob> xnox: that's interesting.  could you tell me the version you're using so I can recreate it here?
<nuclearbob> xnox: I figured out what's going on.  Right now for the development version we try to use dl-ubuntu-test-iso if that's in the path, and if it's not, it looks like our fallback download method only works for released images.  I'll file a bug for that.  In the interim, you can install dl-ubuntu-test-iso or use the -i argument to point to an iso you've already downloaded
<EntropyWorks> someone here know where I can report a bug with the netboot installer for 12.10
<Noskcaj> for today can you all try and install the mp3 codec during the install. i should freeze.(does on xubuntui686 and kubuntu amd64)
<Noskcaj> Bug #1087409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu daily's freeze when install mp3 codec is selected " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<Noskcaj> bug 1085577 now has the files the devs needed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085577 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu daily's CLI links dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085577
<Noskcaj> strange, the lubuntu guys have half fixed bug 1084729. it creates a partition table now but it still has the multiple continue bug, even if you back out of "something else" and go back in. any ideas?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084729 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "manual partitioning fails to create a partition table" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084729
<xnox> nuclearbob: ok. I will try that sometime. I worked around the download image bug by monkey patching, but it failed later on with something else. But by that point I was already running a frankenstein =)
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-07
<Noskcaj> so i got access to the steam for linux beta, should we request a few codes for testing purposes?
<Noskcaj> here is the page on steam linux bugs http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/
<Noskcaj> balloons: strange to see you on now
<Noskcaj> are we going to request some steam for linux keys?
<Noskcaj> i just got one today
<Noskcaj> and i've already found a bug, steam is in the "internet" category in xubuntu
<Noskcaj> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/846939071101453348/
<zyga> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, strangely Steam showed up both in "Games" and "Internet" in Ubuntu Studio (which uses Xfce also)
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, interesting. add that to http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/846939071101453348/
<psivaa> jamespage: The i386 minimal virtual smoke tests are failing on testInstallSize with 20121207 server images, with the value of 885560 against 870400.
<jamespage> psivaa, oh great :-(
<psivaa> jamespage: Is it changing the testcode or reporting a bug against the server that's the best option here?
<jamespage> psivaa, until we understand why its grown Iets report a bug
<jamespage> lets
<psivaa> jamespage: thanks
<psivaa> jamespage: apologies please which pkg should i report the bug against?
<jamespage> psivaa, just against ubuntu
<jamespage> there is no way to know which package might be causing the issue
<jamespage> psivaa, I don't support utah is doing anything different is it?
<psivaa> jamespage: i am not entirely sure about that, but i dont see significant content addition by utah last night, the tests were passing until yesterday. so i guess its not utah :)
<gema> xnox: I have something for you to review, we are about to go life: http://91.189.93.67/chris/smoke/raring/flat/, what do you think?
<xnox> gema: looks very good. still playing with it.
<gema> xnox: ack
<psivaa> jamespage: reported bug 1087630 for the size issue, thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087630 in linux (Ubuntu) "i386 server minimal virtual installations are bloated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087630
<smartboyhw> Question: Should we do a Ubuntu Quality Community in Google+?
<zyga> smartboyhw: are those communities some new G+ addition?
<smartboyhw> zyga, yes
<zyga> smartboyhw: what can they do
<smartboyhw> Probably balloons will set it up
<smartboyhw> zyga, discussion:P
<Noskcaj> balloons: are we going to try and get a few steam beta keys for testing? i got one yesterday of my own
<balloons> Noskcaj, ahh I missed you last night
<balloons> I too am in the beta
<balloons> no, we don't have any plans to do specific testing of steam. however, the focus of making sure ubuntu runs well for gaming helps out everything (gaming and otherwise)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i noticed it shows up in both "internet" and "games" in xubuntu
<Noskcaj> should you be able to have more than one partition table during the install?
<balloons> Noskcaj, per disk
<balloons> each physical disk needs one
<Noskcaj> ok, then the manual partitioning bug only half exists now
<Noskcaj> balloons, what day does the candence week start?
<balloons> Noskcaj, tomorrow
<Noskcaj> ok
<balloons> I have to update the wiki today, and I will send around an email
<Noskcaj> bug 1087823
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087823 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "in the manual partitioning page the "new partition table" gets more buttons every time you click it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087823
<Noskcaj> new bug, there is no background for lubuntu's login screen
 * zyga feels that adding plainbox to checkbox tree was a mistake :/
<zyga> it makes testing harder
<Noskcaj> ?
<Noskcaj> can someone try and make a proper netboot testcase? use my ppc one as the basis of it
<zyga> netboot is hard
<zyga> and ppc?
<zyga> did you really mean ppc as in power-pc?
<zyga> each platform boots differently, you probably know this just as well as I do
<Noskcaj> yup zyga
<Noskcaj> yes
<zyga> arm zoo, x86 bios, efi+secure boot
<zyga> is ppc still using yamon?
<zyga> er was that mips?
<Noskcaj> ask someone else, i just run the testcases in terms of ppc
<Noskcaj> i know its very broken at the moment though
<zyga> I see
<zyga> what ppc hardware are yu using?
<zyga> you
<Noskcaj> a ibook g4, i haven't been able to get a proper hardware profile
<zyga> ah, mac
<zyga> ppc mac is obsolete and new-age ppc, non-mac hardware is rare
<Noskcaj> yeah, just a few people still use these macs as their main pc and it helps for the new-age ones as well
<Noskcaj> but there is no longer a ppc mac that "just works", we need to run a lot of commands to get them working
<Noskcaj> phillw, there is no background for lubuntu's login screen. is this a bug?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I've not seen any chatter on the mailing list / bug reports for this. So, I'd suggest you raise a bug.
<Noskcaj> ok, will do. what's it a bug in?
<phillw> I'd go for lubuntu-artwork
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> if you can actually log-in, then that is a good place to start :)
<Noskcaj> yeah, you can
<Noskcaj> 1087848
<Noskcaj> bug 1087848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087848 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "no login background lubuntu daily 13.04 amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087848
<Noskcaj> as always; can someone confirm
<phillw> Noskcaj: ask on the l-qa mailing list. I'm on my 3G device over the weekend & have over-run my data allowance a few times :/
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> done
<phillw> Noskcaj: the bug has just arrived in my email box. All those in lubuntu automatically notified will have received it.
<Noskcaj> yep
<xnox> nuclearbob: I've seen the comment on one merge proposal, that my networking fix did not work. Do you have testing logs by any chance? I see that you are now fighting with subsequently discovered failures.
<xnox> For some reason locally, I am not seeing the same detailed output as shown in jenkins - e.g. I don't get any guest vm installer syslog.
<nuclearbob> xnox: where was the comment about it not working?
<nuclearbob> I haven't had any trouble with it on VMs, but I also haven't managed to frankenstein together a version that's gotten me a succesfful bare metal test either.
<xnox> oh.
<nuclearbob> at the moment, I have no reason to believe it doesn't work, did you get that feedback from someone else?
<xnox> nuclearbob: I may have misread https://code.launchpad.net/~nuclearbob/utah/desktop-resolvconf/+merge/138236/comments/299581
<xnox> So the https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/utah/fix-chroot/+merge/138522 still "pending" verification/review?
<xnox> nuclearbob: what is the difference between lp:utah & lp:utah/trunk ?
<nuclearbob> yeah, I think I meant mine doesn't work on the current raring ISOs
<nuclearbob> lp:utah is the development branch, and lp:utah/trunk doesn't get updated from the development branch until we've tested it and confirmed stability
<nuclearbob> hm, no, mine does work on the current raring ISOs.  What did I mean?
<xnox> =))))))))))))
<nuclearbob> okay, I remember now.  We merged mine, and it works, but I think yours is better and more correct in the long term, so I wanted to test it on physical hardware and then merge it, and thus back out mine
<xnox> nuclearbob: well my branch reverts only the small portion of your merge. As your merge had other good refactoring in it.
<nuclearbob> yeah, exactly.  that thing you said
<nuclearbob> today I've been focusing on some smoke testing stuff that's still broken, so I haven't circled back around to doing a physical hardware test of your proposal yet
<nuclearbob> but I can try to get that setup before EOD
<xnox> nuclearbob: and I cannot confirm my fix using VMs. So in the mean time I'll try to fix my utah setup.
<nuclearbob> xnox: if you want to pastebin me your output I might be able to tell you why you're not seeing a syslog?
<xnox> nuclearbob: let me find / recreate that.
<xnox> nuclearbob: I was trying to find your utah school slides and didn't find them again. But in short I wanted to lookup: which packages are a must locally, which ones are harmless and which should never be installed on the host.
<nuclearbob> utah, which, as of the current dev version pulls in utah-client and utah-common, is a must, and all of those have dependencies that are important
<nuclearbob> cobbler, vm-tools and dl-ubuntu-test-iso all support non-essentialy functionality
<nuclearbob> I'm not sure if I have a never list
<xnox> ok, so I didn't break my laptop yet :D
<nuclearbob> yep.  we did a lot of work last cycle to try to make it really hard to break things :)
<balloons> hello chilicuil
<Noskcaj> what are the EC2 testcases? i have never understood what they do
<balloons> we don't test them Noskcaj
<balloons> they are automated tests run by the server guys
<Noskcaj> oooooooookkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy???
<Noskcaj> oh
<balloons> yea
<balloons> he
<balloons> heh
<Noskcaj> now i understand
<nuclearbob> xnox: I had a mostly successful run with your changes on a physical machine.  My only concern is that at one point I lost contact with the machine and ended up power cycling it.  After that, it came up and worked, but I'm running the test again to see if the preseed is rebooting properly if it's shutting down instead for some reason
<xnox> =/
<nuclearbob> xnox: had the same thing happen again.  I'm going to dig into the code and make sure I didn't frankenstein something wrong, and then experiment with different preseed options a bit.  I'll do that firs thing next week
<xnox> nuclearbob: I am not going crazy about missing logs.
<xnox> http://jenkins.qalab:8080/view/Raring/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/raring-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/21/artifact/
<xnox> http://jenkins.qalab:8080/view/Raring/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/raring-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/20/artifact/
<xnox> note the syslog size.
<xnox> zero in 21 (success case) and large in 20 (fail).
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-08
<xnox> but it would be extremely useful to get provisioning syslog out in either case.
<xnox> and i mean jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com in above URLs.
 * xnox goes to fix my hosts.
<SergioMeneses> hi guys!
<SergioMeneses> phillw, are you busy now?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: never too busy to help
<SergioMeneses> jeje that's the spirit!
<phillw> SergioMeneses: I'm just setting up a new Virtual Machine for a team, so please accept that it may may take 30 - 60 seconds to reply. But, I am still here and will answer
<wigs> Is there a process besides uploading to -proposed to get the SRU team to review a patch?
<wigs> ubuntu-sponsors refuse to upload without an ACK from the SRU team.
<xnox> wigs: do you have a bug number?
<xnox> wigs: or reference to such a request?
<wigs> bug 831768
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<xnox> wigs: that beast. so is the precise debdiff attached at the bug report correct?
<wigs> xnox: Yes.
<Noskcaj> That. is a big bug. how has it been unfixed so long?
<xnox> wigs: subscribed sru-team & requested a review. All sru-team members should get an email about it now.
<xnox> wigs: Noskcaj: this bug has extremely high chance of regression in a stable release. Personally I would be against sru'ing this.
<wigs> xnox: Thanks.  I had thought ubuntu-sru subscription was it.
<xnox> np.
<wigs> Noskcaj: Aptitude has been unmaintained for a long time, and it's dependency resolver is hairy.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> and i thought bug 1066435 was a big problem
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1066435 in linux (Ubuntu) "powerpc: "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066435
<wigs> Noskcaj: The fix has been available since September.  An incorrect status on the sponsorship overview resulted in two long stints on that queue before it was uploaded to Quantal.
<wigs> but you know :-/
<Noskcaj> oh
<wigs> xnox: I agree about the high chance, though reports from users indicate there is no breakage, and this package is quite broken by the bug.
<Noskcaj> y
<wigs> Noskcaj: The open bug task on Precise caused the report to say “SRU (Precise)” even though the sponsorship request was actually for upload to Quantal.  The person that looked at the request only did so briefly, and removed it from the queue due to lack of SRU fields in the description.
<Noskcaj> i think i understnd what you two are talking about
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm bug 1087409?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087409 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "*buntu daily's freeze when install mp3 codec is selected " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087409
<nm_geo> interesting ubiquity bug 1085961 which I marked as affecting me.  It is a along side install failure that collin watson fixed in ubiquity 2.13.7
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1085961 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Unable to install two raring desktops side-by-side" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085961
<nm_geo> What's interesting today is Lubuntu desktop amd64 20121207 fails in the same manner., but I am installing Ubuntu desktop amd64 20121207 and it is installing just fine along side after re-sizing the partitions
<smartboyhw> Does anyone know who is/are the owner(s) of the Laptop QA Tracker?
<grabnheisla> hello
<phillw> smartboyhw: I don't, but stgraber may be able to answer that one :)
<smartboyhw> phillw, I know now
<smartboyhw> phillw, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-laptop-testing-admins
<phillw> ah, okies :)
<smartboyhw> It is skaet plus primes2h
<smartboyhw> Though both of them are not in this channel
<smartboyhw> Nor in #ubuntu-release
<phillw> kate does have a life away from ubuntu :P
<smartboyhw> phillw, :P
<smartboyhw> bye guy
<smartboyhw> s/guy/guys
<Noskcaj> is anyone able to confirm bug 1087797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087797 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install ubuntu crush on Asus F5RL" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087797
<Noskcaj> just found something interesting. the ubuntu daily (i686 at least) has no "close" option in firefox. i.e. no minimise, maximise, close
<Noskcaj> does the laptop team have a separate irc channel, because i just found a very interesting bug for one laptop in particular. bug 1087797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087797 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install ubuntu crush on Asus F5RL" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087797
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm bug 1088054
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Release notes firefox has no "minimise, maximise, close" buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088054
<Noskcaj> phillw:  does the laptop team have a separate irc channel or just use this one? i found a very interesting bug for one laptop in particular. bug 1087797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087797 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "install ubuntu crush on Asus F5RL" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087797
<phillw> Noskcaj: from what I've read, they state to use here.
<Noskcaj> then laptop people: someone needs to confirm this bug
<Noskcaj> also phillw: as no-one else ever responds on this channel, are you able to get the ubuntu daily iso? (any architexture)
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'm on my 3G device, data allowance trickles through my hands at an alarming rate :/
<Noskcaj> oh yeah, forgot
<Noskcaj> the i will message random lurkers till i get a responce
<Noskcaj> TheDrums, trijntje: can both of you download an ubuntu daily iso?
<Noskcaj> tubadaz, toddy, Ursinha do that as well
<toddy> I download the daily iso. three minutes to go, Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> toddy, your now my favourite lurker. say things more often
<Noskcaj> i just need someone to confirm 1088054
#ubuntu-quality 2012-12-09
<TheDrums> Sure, technically I can download the ubuntu daily, but don't see how it'd help.
<Noskcaj> TheDrums, bug 1088054 needs confirmation
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1088054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Release notes firefox has no "minimise, maximise, close" buttons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088054
<TheDrums> But that'd require more than just downloading, which would be *painfully* slow at this point.  (That should technically be on L/X/K too, I'd think)
<Noskcaj> nope, just ubuntu
<Noskcaj> it has to do with unity, have a look at the screenshot
<TheDrums> Ah, well Ubuntu/Unity wouldn't work on here, much less so if I were to try in VBox, sorry.
<Noskcaj> oh, never mind
<Noskcaj> does anyone know why balloons hasn't been on. he told me he would have the candence week 2 wiki up yesterday
<phillw> Noskcaj: no doubt real life stuff?
<phillw> which page are you referring to?
<Noskcaj> idk, he just said he would have all the week 2 stuff up on the wiki and would send out an email about it
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-02
<pitti> Good morning
<gema> morning :D
<pitti> hey gema, early for you!
<gema> pitti: indeed :D
<DanChapman> good morning
<Noskcaj> hey DanChapman
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel_: question about new jenkins
<pitti> jibel_: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-apport/ is still marked as "failed", although I "matrix reloaded" i386 (failed due to dreaded hash sum mismatch)
<jibel> pitti, looking
<pitti> jibel: that worked in the old jenkins; that's a bug?
<pitti> jibel: i. e. should I better only use "build now"? (that wastes a run on the other arch, though)
<jibel> the notification plugin changed too apparently
<jibel> pitti, looks like a bug in jenkins to me
<jibel> pitti, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-adt-apport/36/testReport/
 * pitti wants a "Look at it harder, Mr. Jenkins!" button
<jibel> reports 1 failure, but everything passed
<pitti> jibel: thanks; I'll rebuild apport again
<jibel> pitti, britney should see a pass on both arch though
<pitti> jibel: not sure, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html doesn't have apport
<pitti> jibel: often, when I get a "jenkins failed" mail, that package isn't there ^
<pitti> so it's often hard to say why a particular test was triggered
<jibel> pitti, the result is still in the queue and as not been processed by britney yet
<pitti> same with "crash" (which just failed on i386)
<jibel> hm, no
<jibel> nm
<jibel> public jenkins sees a failure too
<jibel> pitti, apparently if you don't re-run all the configurations of a matrix job, results are not published to the public instance
<jibel> in jenkins' logs I find INFO: trusty-adt-apport ? i386,adt #36 main build action completed: SUCCESS
<jibel> but no associated publication
<pitti> jibel: so that's even for "internal" publication within jenkins, not just for hte public jenkins.q.u.c.?
<jibel> pitti, that's for the publication to jenkins.qa.u.c, I haven't found why it doesn't see the successful run. but it's better to avoid that matrix relaoded thing
<pitti> jibel: ok, will do; it was quite useful until the upgrade
<jibel> pitti, on the server, jenkins updated i386 but didn't update the main result file which aggregates all the archs. So, definitely a bug. I was quite happy with jenkins until the upgrade too.
<Noskcaj> Can someone with a spare 14.04 install try https://launchpad.net/~noskcaj/+archive/indicator-gtk3 ? I don't fully trust my packaging
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-03
<jibel> Good morning
<gema> morning
<DanChapman> good morning all o/
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> pitti, uuid test of python testsuite is still failing with haveged
<pitti> meh
<jibel> it seems even worst than without haveged
<pitti> so, python's uuid generation is broken :/
<pitti> jibel: if it's not the entropy, it sounds as if it would make assumptions about the clock() resolution which aren't true in our VM
<jibel> 13/1000 are not unique, that's a lot
<jibel> pitti, a server has been powered down, and made several test fail (zope.* for example). I'll restart them when the CI team know why they have be brought down while they shouldn't have.
<pitti> jibel: ah, I just wanted to restart them and saw that you did already
<pitti> thanks
<jibel> pitti, yeah, but they seem to be shuffling the hardware again
<pitti> jibel: retoaded sent a mail wrt. some power outages, yes
<jibel> pitti, right, but it was not supposed to affect systems with redundant power supplies
<jibel> pitti, all tests fails with mkdir: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jibel> (or grep or ls)
<pitti> yeah, see #ubuntu-devel
<pitti> bad upload to -proposed
<jibel> pitti, ok, thansk
<jibel> ks
<pitti> jibel: *phew*, "jenkins fixed" coming in; thanks
<jibel> pitti, :) I restart samba4 but it didn't pull latest pcre3, I'll try another pacakge
<WebbyIT> balloons, ehi :-)
<balloons> WebbyIT, hello
<WebbyIT> balloons, popey has reported 4 news bug about autopilot on calculator app:
<WebbyIT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bugs?field.tag=avengers
<WebbyIT> balloons, what can we do?
<balloons> WebbyIT, yes he went and added bugs for all the little failures. AFAIK, the tests ran/run fine
<balloons> but they do give off errors now. I've not had a chance to dive in to see exactly what the issues are
<WebbyIT> balloons, so, no worry? :-)
<balloons> WebbyIT, if you can please take a look
<WebbyIT> balloons, ok, I'll try to understand what's wrong
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-04
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: ah, apport still failed due to missing /var/log/kern.log (same problem)
<davmor2> morning all
<elopio> good morning team!
<davmor2> morning elopio
<elopio> how are you davmor2 ?
<davmor2> elopio: good thanks
<slickymaster> balloons: ping. You there?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> among the distinguished people here, is there someone who may have knowledge related to the debian-cd scripts used to create the Ubuntu versions? I make use of Ubuntu Mini Remix to create some remixes, and the author of the UMR meets with an issue. I wondered where it would be possible to find an answer, or at least a lead? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-cd/+question/240037
<balloons> slickymaster, pong
<slickymaster> hi balloons
<slickymaster> can you tell me if by any chance there is such a tag like <key></key> that can be used in the manual tests
<balloons> slickymaster, key tag? what for?
<slickymaster> balloons: just a questions of making the tests more code like readable, really
<slickymaster> in spite of writing hit the "Enter" key we would simply write hit <key>Enter</key>
<balloons> slickymaster, ahh.. no, nothing like that
<balloons> you could bold it or italics it, but that's not standard across the tests
<slickymaster> balloons: ok, thanks anyway
<slickymaster> yeaps, that's the problem
<slickymaster> using those tags we could somehow standardize the tests
<balloons> evening dkessel_
<balloons> evening Letozaf_ :-)
<balloons> and morning to you Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<Letozaf_> balloons, evening balloons, how are you ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, feeling better. Glad to be back in action. Putting together the work items from our blueprints
<dkessel_> gold evening balloons, morning Noskaj, hey Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, glad you feeling better
<Letozaf_> dkessel_, hey
<dkessel_> balloons which touch app still needs someone to fix autopilot bugs?
<balloons> yes indeed :-)
<balloons> dkessel_, well, file manager just got fixed and it was the worst. Music too got fixed. Let me give you the list of other bugs you can look at
<dkessel_> looking for something to do tomorrow evening before the membership application meeting ;)
<balloons> dkessel_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6521877/
<balloons> big list, but all the filemanager ones are done, calculator too and music
<balloons> dkessel_, basically anything you see on the dashboard that has a failure, you can investigate :-) http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/
<balloons> dkessel_, this is handy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TouchTesting#Running_autopilot_tests
<balloons> If you see something failed in the dashboard, grab the source and run it on your phone
<balloons> if the failures happen there too, then try and fix them, push a new branch and test it on the device (if you can)
<balloons> submit an mp and repeat.
<dkessel_> I only have the emulator...
<dkessel_> OK I will have a look at the dashboard tomorrow
<balloons> dkessel_, emulator / desktop works too
<balloons> excellent
<darkangel> Hello peepsz
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-05
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<pitti> jibel: FYI, apport adt still fails because in that run rsyslog only got upgraded, so it still had an empty /var/log/syslog
<pitti> jibel: it should succeed again once the VMs refresh; I just built a fresh (local) one, and it works fine
<jibel> pitti, they should have been refreshed already. A new image has been published at 0040UTC
<pitti> jibel: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-apport/43/ARCH=i386,label=adt/consoleFull shows that rsyslog was upgraded
<pitti> jibel: no worries, just wanted to avoid that you investigate again
<jibel> pitti, ah new images have been reprovisioned half an hour ago, so running apport tests now would use latest rsyslog
<pitti> jibel: ah, great
 * pitti pushes button
 * pitti tests/uploads u-d-common fix, too
<pitti> jibel: I still wonder why I could never reproduce the uuid failure with haveged (even on aldebaran), but I suppose we can revert that as it doesn't seem to help after all; want me to commit?
<jibel> pitti, yes please. Also I noticed that most of the time it fails with python-dbg
<jibel> is it the version you tried?
<pitti> jibel: ah, could be that
<pitti> jibel: (committed)
<pitti> jibel: -dbg vs. non-dbg doesn't seem to make a difference in current py3.3 failure, though; I think it's just a coincidence
<jibel> pitti, I ran test_uuid 100 times in a loop, no failure. I'm wondering if the non-interactive shell makes a difference
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I ran a similar loop right in the CI VM; I did get the failures without haveged, and couldn't reproduce with haveged
<pitti> jibel: but I'm still fairly convinced that this test is broken
<jibel> pitti, I'm fixinb pyotnh3.3 autopkgtest to depends on python3.4 and run tests with 3.4 instead
<jibel> *fixing
<pitti> ah, thanks
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<pitti> jibel: nice, so with ntdb it seems that jenkins now runs new tests right away, so that failed tests are held in -proposed?
<pitti> hey DanChapman, how are you?
<pitti> jibel: (looking into fixing the test)
<DanChapman> pitti i'm great thanks, it's been a crazy few days hacking for my university project. How about yourself?
<pitti> DanChapman: I'm quite fine, thanks!
<jibel> pitti, yes this one is fixed.
<jibel> Good morning DanChapman
<DanChapman> jibel, good morning o/
<DanChapman> jibel, if you get a chance today could you run your eyes over https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot/+merge/196945 for me please. :-)
<pitti> jibel: oh, bug? ubuntu-drivers-common 0.2.87 just went into trusty, but its test is still running: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-ubuntu-drivers-common/18/
<pitti> jibel: 0.2.86 succeeded (and was requested earlier)
<pitti> but I guess britney should have waited for the .87 result
<jibel> pitti, looking
<slickymaster> morning all
<DanChapman> morning slickymaster
<slickymaster> hi DanChapman
<slickymaster> DanChapman: need a favor
<DanChapman> slickymaster sure, if I can help :-)
<slickymaster> as you are now Testcase Admin, can you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/ubuntu-manual-tests/+merge/197801 and update the tracker
<slickymaster> DanChapman, it's a simple fix, just a mere grammar correction
<DanChapman> slickymaster, sure I can merge it but I have no idea about updating the tracker. :-S have I got access to that then?
<slickymaster> DanChapman: I would assume so
<slickymaster> maybe balloons can cast a light on that
<slickymaster> balloons: ping
<slickymaster> are you awake, already?
<DanChapman> slickymaster well I will get it merged for you and speak to balloons in a bit when he's about
<slickymaster> okie dokie Dan. Thanks
<DanChapman> np
<davmor2> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning davmor2
<slickymaster> DanChapman: nevermind that, knome already done it
<knome> DanChapman, sorry! :)
<DanChapman> slickymaster lol no problem mate :-)
<slickymaster> :)
<elopio> good morning people.
<balloons> DanChapman, slickymaster everything taken care of?
<slickymaster> hi balloons
<slickymaster> yes, everything is solved
<slickymaster> knome: already proceeded with the merge and update the tracker
<slickymaster> balloons: a question still remains, does DanChapman have permissions to update the tracker?
<balloons> slickymaster, hmm.. probably not. I have a sync tool that does it. Knome is part of xubuntu release so he has it
 * DanChapman waves to balloons
<slickymaster> anyway balloons, everything needed to be done, is done
 * balloons waves to DanChapman 
<dkessel> good evening
<balloons> dkessel, evening ;-)
<balloons> when is membership meeting?
<dkessel> at 22 UTC. that's in 5 hours i think?
<dkessel> yup in 5 hours
<dkessel> balloons, do you think you can attend at 22 utc?
<balloons> dkessel, yes, ping me to remind me, I'll be there
<dkessel> ok fine :)
<balloons> it's in #ubuntu-meeting yes?
<dkessel> yes it is
<dkessel> balloons, testclick.sh failed running a test after setting everything up... now i am trying to run 'phablet-test-run -v ubuntu_weather_app' which fails too:
<balloons> dkessel, oO
<dkessel> balloons, oh wait... the problem could be in front of the screen..... :)
<balloons> lol
 * dkessel rebuilds emulator sd card....
<dkessel> prost!
<dkessel> balloons, mhh testclick.sh failed again... and i had to base64 encode the log file to be able to upload it... log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6526365/
<balloons> dkessel, base64 encoded?
<dkessel> balloons, base64 -d <file> to read it ;)
<balloons> dkessel, sure, but lol.. compression ftw
<dkessel> yes it contains some invalid chars and is otherwise cut.....
<dkessel> mhh better alternative idea for next time?
<balloons> dkessel, "error: device not found" seems to be the important piece
<balloons> dkessel, no, it was creative and worked fine :-)
<dkessel> yeah... the emulator is runnning
<balloons> hmm.. not tried it that way
<balloons> dkessel, well, you can manually copy and install the click package onto the emulator
<balloons> once it's installed you can just use phablet-test-run to run it  :)
<balloons> dkessel, does that make sense or ?
<dkessel> balloons, I am trying to figure out the "manually copy and install the click package" part of it ;D
<balloons> dkessel, look at the script.. it builds inside /tmp.. you can see it use adb push and then click install :-)
<dkessel> ah well... it seems i don't need to do that. the data is on the phone...
<dkessel> balloons, "yay"... result of 'phablet-test-run ubuntu_weather_app' : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6526448/
<balloons> dkessel, ?
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :D
<balloons> dkessel, so phablet-test-run doesn't like the emulator either :-)
<balloons> well you can run the tests directly on the device
<balloons> autopilot run as usual
<dkessel> good evening Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> dkessel, hello :D
 * dkessel waits another 5 minutes for all ubuntu-weather-app tests to fail... this time with log file....
<dkessel> done... balloons what do you think about these errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6526692/
<balloons> dkessel, mmm.. doesn't look like anything ran
<dkessel> yup... /dev/uinput missing? is that some wrong configuration in the emulator?
<balloons> dkessel, I've never used the emulator to run tests
<balloons> so sadly I'm not sure.. it might be good to ask ogra in #ubunntu-touch
<dkessel> ok, doing...
<Letozaf_> balloons, slowly I'm learning to use lp properly :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, how come I ran pep8 on music app tests and did not get errors and in Jenkins instead I get:
<Letozaf_> + pep8 --repeat --show-source .
<Letozaf_> ./tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py:313:1: W391 blank line at end of file
<Letozaf_> ^
<Letozaf_> ./debian/music-app-autopilot/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/music_app/tests/test_music.py:313:1: W391 blank line at end of file
<njin> Ballons, hallo are you using trusty ?
<njin> ballons :^^
<Letozaf_> njin, hello o/
<knome> njin, ba[tab]
<njin> hello guys
<knome> hullo
<dkessel> good evening njin
<njin> goodevenig everybosdy
<dkessel> and knome, also
<njin> someone in trusty have troble with the dash ?
<knome> hello dkessel
<dkessel> what trouble exactly? i am running trusty
<njin> the search not working
<dkessel> searching for... files? apps? anything at all... not working?
<dkessel> it is working fine here...
<njin> all dead mine...dunno i've just installed some dbg lib and ko
<balloons> njin, hello!
<njin> hy balloons
<balloons> dkessel, I asked in #ubuntu-autopilot also :-)
<njin> balloons is ok your search in trusty ?
<balloons> njin, yes dash works fine
<dkessel> balloons, i guess it should start in #ubuntu-meeting soon
<balloons> I suppose I should update.. when did it start happening for you?
<njin> ok then mine only is gone
<njin> mine is broken from some days after installing soem dbg libs
<njin> some
<balloons> njin, I've not done anything wild on this box, like say install unity8 just yet
<njin> me too, nothing...
<njin> but now is gone
<balloons> :-(
<njin> I've opened a report btw
<balloons> njin, excellent. Would be interested to see what broke it
<njin> going to see just now...
#ubuntu-quality 2013-12-06
<DanChapman> Good Morning :-)
<davmor2> Morning all
<pitti> jibel: argh, does *every* effing autopkgtest have to fail now :(
<pitti> libchewing is a real failure, libgdata another instance of "test runs on known-uninstallable packages"
<pitti> jibel: (nevermind, just whining)
<jibel> pitti, because it is Friday.
<jibel> DanChapman, I reviewed your MP of ubiquity, looks good but I couldn't test on lubuntu or xubuntu because the session doesn't start
<jibel> DanChapman, I tested with the current version too and they dont start either. So I'm tempted to blame the current images and approve your mp
<DanChapman> jibel, hey there o/. Lovely thanks :-) They were running fine when I did the MP I haven't tried them the last few days, so I would probably also be inclined to blame the current images. I'll give them a run now, also it looks like that bug is still hanging around??
<jibel> DanChapman, I tried with current build
<jibel> as of less than 1h ago
<jibel> DanChapman, merged and deployed
<jibel> DanChapman, do you want me to re-run some tests or wait for next automated run?
<DanChapman> jibel, great thanks, might as well wait for the next run of automated tests, the GNOME runs start soonish anyway and see how they all look over the weekend :-) thanks for the review
<qengho> phillw, all: Hi hi.  Want to check chromioum before I give upload?  https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/stage
<TheLordOfTime> jibel, ping, mind if i bother you for a bit?
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray, ping, have you noticed the major changes to the bug wiki data?  (jibel sent out an email to -quality about it)
<TheLordOfTime> (well, CC'd, same difference)
 * TheLordOfTime is curious about others' opinions, since jibel and myself have already voiced to some extent disagreements
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, I saw your reply
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, apart from me obviously having my triaging disrupted from things, opinions on the radical changes ALberto did?
<TheLordOfTime> (that disrupted my triaging a bit...)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, it's better practice to not make sweeping changes that you think would have potential to be discussed
<balloons> really, even a passing glance or informal disscussion would be better
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, so generally the same thing that jibel and myself said, of course i went a little more verbose...
<balloons> I'll let Alberto know how to copy pages and setup his new versions without disrupting things
<balloons> that's how I would rather see it done
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, agreed, that's how its always been done
<balloons> I think he wanted to prompt discussion and needed to show what he wanted to do
<TheLordOfTime> even with the BUg Squad, a while ago, when we were defining "core" and "non-core" for importance, I opened the discussion up before we changed *anything*
<TheLordOfTime> did you read his response to jibel, balloons?
<TheLordOfTime> Why I changed pages without asking
<TheLordOfTime> - Because I guess letting people make changes and discussing only those on which we don't agree makes further progress, further than speaking everything before hand. And if there's no consensus letting other's opinion to prevail.
<TheLordOfTime> i don't understand his reasons
<balloons> english is not his native language so it's difficult sometimes :-) But I think I get his points
<balloons> he wants to make changes and not sit and wait.. he should make changes, be proactive, ask for discussion and then make the page edits
<balloons> if no one responds over a time period, well, he should feel free to make the changes
<balloons> but you'll always get a response unless you are the only team member :-)
<TheLordOfTime> agreed
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, forgive me if i seemed to take a wholly-negative view on his changes, pointing out my concerns with each thing he said in his response... if i seemed too much on the offensive I apologize
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, no worries. It was taken out of a defensive position certainly, but we'll keep the conversation going
<balloons> Did anyone revert back or are we leaving it alone for now?
<TheLordOfTime> it's still at alberto's revs
<TheLordOfTime> I agree with jibel though.  "I'd suggest to revert this page to rev 33, (especially the renaming of the page) then discuss your changes."
<TheLordOfTime> (rev33 was the last changes I made after the discussion on the bugsquad mailing list about the defining of core and non-core on the page
<TheLordOfTime> but i don't have privs apparently so i can't do anything, your call though whether we revert and force the discussion, balloons.
<TheLordOfTime> oop
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, it's already reverted
<TheLordOfTime> by Alberto
<balloons> ohh, I see
<balloons> lol, I clicked send before I finished the mail
<balloons> ohh well
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, it needs a name change though AFIACT
<TheLordOfTime> but that'll break the links again
<TheLordOfTime> since he seems to have suggested he changed the links everywhere to the new page URL
<balloons> mm.. redirects are MUCH more appropriate. But why change the name of the page?
<TheLordOfTime> exactly
<TheLordOfTime> I even stated as such: "Why?" and made note that it's sufficient as it was by URL alone to identify it is about BUg importance
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, i'm all for simplifying the documentation.  I'm not in support at all of changing the URL and page name
<TheLordOfTime> at all.
<TheLordOfTime> but that's my opinion
<balloons> yes.. there's still many /Testing pages because I'm not changing them all to /QATeam or whatever
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<balloons> or /Quality
<balloons> lol..
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> balloons, "and make drastic changes there. Then ask others for feedback. Does this make sense? Look at the " Error: Reached End Of Line before sentence was complete.
<TheLordOfTime> (grammar nazi mode on :P)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, yes, my email wasn't done when it sent
<balloons> remember the convo? I was asking if it had been reverted and hit send on accident
<balloons> haha
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<phillw> qengho: hi, sorry, been on a course today... ppas added and am uploading now.
<qengho> phillw, uploading?
<phillw> qengho: how much testing do you need? As to if it works with multiple tabs I can do that PDQ
<phillw> qengho: sorry... been playing on the server... I mean dowloading :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: btw, what killed your znc the other night? was it the dreaded OOM as I was told the server itself was still functional?
<qengho> phillw, not extensive. precise or q simple tests.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, probably best to ask in the trekweb channel, although it appears i got boucned from your channel o.O
<phillw> qengho: if it handle what abuse I give it, and does not go silly with cpu time for facebook would be nice :P
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: I was granted primary channel status, so it is now #phillw :D
<TheLordOfTime> ah nice
<TheLordOfTime> phillw, i privmsg'd you about the details of what happened
<phillw> qengho: it has restarted into Version 31.0.1650.63 Ubuntu 13.10 (31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu0.13.10.1~20131204) opened up my 13 tabs which are a mix of bbc news / wiki / launchpad and various other pages quite happily... I'd give it a thumbs up.
<phillw> qengho: I've asked on the lubuntu-qa list if any of them are running chromium, it has been cc'd to Chad (unless you are he). but from me, it is fine. Is there any particular bug fixes in the new version we should be looking for?
<qengho> phillw, just security update, major version change tho
<qengho> phillw, I am C.
<phillw> qengho: it is performing perfectly with multiple tabs open. I've not had chance to see if it still hits the OOM error problem.
<phillw> qengho: I'd have to re visit the bug and set up test machines again for that. Do they think that they have solved the memory leakage yet? If so, I'd be more than happy to re-run the tests I did last time.
<qengho> phillw, i expect no change, but i world like to be surprised.
<phillw> do you recall the bug # ?
<phillw> qengho: well, if they have, it would silence this.. http://ubuntu.5.x6.nabble.com/Chromium-Memory-Hog-and-Crashing-td5028285.html
<phillw> I'm frankly amazed that a company the size of google does not have people to solve a critical memory leak issue. It's the #1 priority of an application!
<phillw> but, meh, that's just me getting annoyed at things.. please do not take offence :)
<qengho> phillw, i can't see that here, but it may be passive to write javascript that "correctly" makes objects that can't be GC'd..
<qengho> possible
<phillw> well, if it goes OOM on sites like http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/ then it does have major issues :)
<phillw> qengho: you can accept the invite, we do not bite! BTW, I found the bug... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1096603
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1096603 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium reports "It's dead Jim" on Low RAM machines" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-01
<go-mn> hi, problem booting with 14.10 ubuntu, can someone help?
<ePierre> Morning everyone
<elfy> morning
<ePierre> I wanted to report a problem using ubuntu-bug, but my problem is that the bluetooth module does not work on my computer, so when Apport asks me what kind of problem I want to report, I select "other problem", and then Apport just tells me "You need to specify a package or a PID. See --help for more information."  and shuts down...
<ePierre> not exactly user-friendly!
<ePierre> is there any other tool to gather system information and open a bug on launchpad? (I already checked and there is no bug related exactly to the same module as the one that is in my laptopt)
<pitti> ePierre: are you actually talking about the kernel module?
<ePierre> I'm not sure...
<ePierre> I have an Acer laptop, using an Atheros AR9462 wireless module
<ePierre> should I just run "ubuntu-bug linux" then?
<pitti> what does "sudo hcitool dev" show?
<pitti> ePierre: if it's a problem with the kernel, yes; but that doesn't seem to be clear yet
<ePierre> pitti, Devices:
<ePierre> 	hci0	5C:93:A2:EB:FF:43
<pitti> ePierre: so the kernel driver seems to be ok then
<pitti> does "sudo bluez-list-devices" show anything?
<ePierre> yep
<ePierre> sudo bluez-list-devices                                              [~]
<ePierre> [ /org/bluez/631/hci0 ]
<ePierre>     UUIDs = 0x1000 0x1001 0x112d 0x1112 0x111f 0x111e 0x110c 0x110e 0x110a 0x110b 0x1105 0x1106
<ePierre>     Class = 0
<ePierre>     DiscoverableTimeout = 0
<ePierre>     Address = 5C:93:A2:EB:FF:43
<ePierre>     Pairable = 1
<ePierre>     PairableTimeout = 0
<ePierre>     Discovering = 0
<ePierre>     Name = Pierre
<ePierre>     Powered = 1
<ePierre>     Discoverable = 1
<ePierre>     Devices =
<ePierre> (sorry for the spam)
<ePierre> it looks ok, except I cannot see any bluetooth devices and other computers cannot see mine using bluetooth
<ePierre> it's as if the bluetooth module was a nice, empty nutshell...
<pitti> so scanning for devices in the bluetooth settings doesn't bring up anything?
<pitti> ("setup new device" in the bluetooth indicator)
<ePierre> pitti, yes, exactly
<ePierre> it says "Searching for devices..." but nothing shows up
<ePierre> (I'm surrounded by testing laptops and I know I should normally have at least like 10 devices I could connect to)
<pitti> so perhaps start with ubuntu-bug bluez
<ePierre> ok thanks
<ePierre> hmmm
<ePierre> pitti, Apport suggests me to "Install the package 'bluez-hcidump'", but it looks like this package is not available in Ubuntu 14.10... should I open another bug? :D
<pitti> ePierre: yeah, that would be the apport hook out of date; that's the bluez pkg as well
<ePierre> pitti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1397885
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1397885 in bluez (Ubuntu) "[Atheros AR9462] Bluetooth looks activated but cannot be used" [Undecided,New]
<ePierre> thanks!
<doug5> balloons, thx for the merge
<balloons> doug5, thank you for the test. Glad to see you figured it all out :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-02
<ePierre> Morning everyone
<ePierre> I'm more and more often searching in Launchpad, but going on the main website and using the limited search is quite annoying
<ePierre> in my previous job I was using Jira, which includes a kind of query language to quickly find an issue
<ePierre> and in addition I could couple that with Firefox address bar, so I could very quickly look for issue by number or text
<ePierre> is there any way to do that with Launchpad?
<ePierre> I discovered pad.lv (thank you pitti for that! :)), which is good when you want to look at an issue you already know the number, but apart from that...
<rhuddie> pitti, ping
<pitti> hey rhuddie
<rhuddie> pitti, hey. I am looking at adt-run again, and trying to work out the best way to pass custom arguments to a test script
<rhuddie> pitti, looking through the docs, there doesn't seem to be a standard way to do this
<pitti> rhuddie: right; at most you can do some config changes etc. with --setup-commands
<pitti> or make the test look at some other files
<rhuddie> pitti, yes, I had a look at --setup-commands
<rhuddie> pitti, I was also wondering, for the autopilot_module field, is there any way to pass the autopilot --config parameter?
<rhuddie> e.g. autopilot run myscript --config key value
<pitti> rhuddie: yes, in principle you can supply options in that, too; it's just passed verbatim to autopilot
<rhuddie> pitti, right. I'll give that a try then
<rhuddie> pitti, thanks. I might get back to you later if I have any other questions :)
<balloons> jibel, do you have a moment to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-wm-sandbox-run/+merge/242274? I'm curious if it's possible to add a flag to the bash script that has an optional argument.
<rhuddie> balloons, hey. I am currently investigating passing variables to tests from adt-run. I heard there is an environment variable you can use to do this, and you might know about it?
<brendand> elopio, the AppHeader CPO no longer has _show_if_not_visible it seems
<balloons> rhuddie, passing variables? You mean passing args to autopilot?
<brendand> elopio, is that because it's been replaced or because it's no longer needed?
<elopio> brendand: no, timp removed it to make a nicer public method
<elopio>  is it making something fail?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1363591
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363591 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "It's not safe to override the show header autopilot helper" [Undecided,Fix released]
<brendand> elopio, yes weather_app (at least one test)
<brendand> elopio, so now you use 'ensure_visible'?
<elopio> brendand: yes. Sorry about that. That's why I should never do workarounds with internal methods.
<brendand> elopio, actually it seems weather app overrode 'click_action_button'. it shouldn't do that right?
<brendand> elopio, AppHeader should already have something like that
<rhuddie> balloons, yes, sorry. the question is how to pass arguments through adt-run to the test running. elopio mentioned there was an environment variable that you could use for this?
<elopio> brendand: hum, doesn't it have a comment about why it was overriden?
<elopio> I don't remember that part
<brendand> elopio, no
<brendand> elopio, i can delete that one then
<elopio> brendand: I suppose it was there for a reason. But if it works deleting it, maybe that reason is no longer valid.
<elopio> brendand: you can bzr blame to see who did it.
<balloons> rhuddie, you can use ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE
<rhuddie> balloons, thanks. I'll give that a go.
<balloons> not sure if that's what you are after or not.. like ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE=ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE='-f subunit -o $ADT_ARTIFACTS/subunit <name>' adt-run --click=com.ubuntu.calendar --- ssh -s adb
<rhuddie> balloons, at the moment I'm just trying to see what options are available to do this, so I'll give it a try
<brendand> elopio, the change totally fixes the weather app tests so i will propose it
<brendand> elopio, the override was originally done by martin borho
<brendand> elopio, and the commit message was 'helper override' :)
<elopio> brendand: thanks.
<brendand> hurray for helpful commit messages :)
<brendand> elopio, i promise i'll write a better one!
<brendand> elopio, somehow that file ended up with two copyright headers
<brendand> elopio, shall i fix that while i'm in here?
<elopio> brendand: yes, please
<brendand> elopio, hmm. it seems the override did add a sleep(2) but my testing shows the uitk version passes
<elopio> brendand: a sleep with no comment it's better removed.
<brendand> elopio, yes
<brendand> elopio, it's all yours - https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-weather-app/remove_app_header_override/+merge/243409
<brendand> balloons, can i get a reminders-app landing to the store?
<brendand> balloons, i did a fix last week which doesn't seem to have made it over yet
<balloons> brendand, is there qa signoff for it?
<brendand> balloons, no it's a test fix
<balloons> all the apps on the image are frozen
<brendand> balloons, what about vivid?
<brendand> balloons, that seems a bit extreme that we can't fix test failures in vivid because of RTM
<balloons> brendand, we can push updates to the store, but if you do it affects RTM as well. So they want QA signoff before pushing updates
<brendand> balloons, they?
<brendand> balloons, you mean me :)
<balloons> it's been a problem in the past at times, but more folks probably feel the affects now
<brendand> balloons, who needs to be convinced?
<balloons> lol, "they".. yes the ambiguous "they" who prevent everything from happening.
<brendand> balloons, if the fix required an update to app code i could understand, but it's only changing autopilot code
<balloons> I didn't say anyone needed convinced, just that QA, as in, yes your team, must approve of any updates that go into the image. As usual, you know the drill
<brendand> balloons, i don't think it should apply for test code
<balloons> the tests are linked to app by revision from the manifest
<balloons> and yes I agree we should be able to release this into vivid only
<brendand> balloons, yes i suppose so if there was any app code updates they'd be pulled in to
<balloons> brendand, yes any new app code would get pulled in also
<balloons> there's a 15 revision delta
<balloons> there's at least 2 code changes I see in the delta
<brendand> balloons, are they bug fixes or features?
<balloons> brendand, a bit of both seems like
<balloons> brendand, obviously to get this in right now the simplest thing is to have CI agree to land it
<balloons> presumably you will give the +1 for QA
<brendand> balloons, well since it's going to land in RTM it would have to be more than CI
<balloons> CI, QA, Landing Team and managers :-)
<brendand> balloons, it would have to be treated like any other RTM landing
<balloons> glhf?
<brendand> brqt?
<brendand> flsh?
<brendand> balloons, sorry i thought we were asking questions consisting of random consonants...
<balloons> brendand, making that argument for inclusion would be easier if it was only test fixes
<balloons> brendand, hehe
<brendand> balloons, new features are going to be a big no-no
<brendand> balloons, i'm confused btw that this hasn't been a big issue earlier? how are popeys charges going to develop their apps when new landings require the rigmarole of QA signoff/approval every time?
<balloons> brendand, we have been freely landing changes until the music app happened
<balloons> as the image is/was locked down it spread to these apps as well
<balloons> so it's not otherwise been an issue; we've done our own QA until now
<balloons> brendand, so will you try and land this or ?
<brendand> balloons, reminders? i don't think so, not now
<balloons> brendand, yes, ack
<robotfuel> balloons: can you review this simple test one line fix for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-context-menu-autopilot-test/+merge/243349
<balloons> robotfuel, sure
<balloons> robotfuel, left a comment
<robotfuel> balloons: the smoke tests on the dash board doesn't run the same tests everyday?!
<robotfuel> its probably due a autopilot crash, there are other test that need the same kind of fix in the filemanager app
<robotfuel> I don't know how this got approved  File "/home/phablet/autopilot/filemanager/tests/test_context_menu.py", line 82, in test_delete_file
<robotfuel>     self.assertEquals(files_and_folders, [])
<balloons> robotfuel, ohh, I know actually what the deal with this is
<balloons> the assumption behind these tests and asserts originally was a clean env
<balloons> robotfuel, so can you update all the asserts to have some sanity around this? perhaps drop a comment as well
<balloons> then +1 from me
<robotfuel> balloons: I opened a bug in autopilot too, because not all the tests are being run.
<robotfuel> there is a autopilot crash
<robotfuel> ballons, I have all the test cases updated in test_context_menu if you want to review :) https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-context-menu-autopilot-test/+merge/243349
<balloons> robotfuel, ack, having a look
<balloons> robotfuel, approved. I can arrange for a file manager upload to push this to the dashboard after it lands
<robotfuel> ok thanks
<balloons> ty
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, I finished the zip test for filemanager app, should I work on this now: https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/tars/+merge/240986 ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way is there no meeting this evening ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh awesome. Yes, I believe the test should be more or less dupes of the zip right?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I think so
<balloons> if it's a pure duplicate, you can use a scenario.
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was thinking about that, yes
<balloons> awesome, I see your mp
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I first wait for the zips test to be merged ?
<balloons> I'll try and review it in a bit
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
 * balloons is munching a late lunch
<balloons> Letozaf_, umm, on the timing I don't think you need to wait
 * Letozaf_ feels sorry balloons was eating 
<balloons> lol, not at all
<balloons> Letozaf_, if I have any feedback I'll leave it for you for tomorrow. A first glance it looks nice!
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<balloons> thank you, good work as usual
<balloons> biab
<Letozaf_> :)
<balloons> doug5, how are you doing? Did you try starting on the bottomedge test?
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-03
<balloons> good morning world!
<dkessel> good afternoon balloons!
<balloons> dkessel, how's things with the UI overhaul on the tracker?
<dkessel> balloons: i am really too busy with work and private life at the moment :/ but i am thinking of it everytime i read this channel's logs ;)
<balloons> dkessel, no worries or rush. Alpha 1 isn't until next year so there is time. The holidays and end of year can be busy with life and family, which are good things :-)
<dkessel> balloons: it's just that i think we need a lot more than just the reworked "submit result" page. i think navigation until you get to that page is a nightmare.
<dkessel> maybe i shall do a usability trial on some coworker or so ;) "hey, imagine you want to submit a test result - show me how you get there on this page"
<balloons> dkessel, not a bad idea.
<balloons> doug5, howdy
<balloons> Letozaf_, howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw your comments on my mp I will read them now, I was first reading your Creating multi-arch click packages article
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed a change to my mp while it was building, not quite sure it will build again now
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! it's building now
<Letozaf_> :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, passed :-)
<balloons> :-)
 * balloons looks
<balloons> looking better
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes your notes were very helpful
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night se you tomorrow, I'm going to bed :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-04
<balloons> doug5, you about?
<elopio> balloons: hey, how can I run a single test from a click suite with adt-run?
<doug5> balloons, hellooo
<doug5> balloons, haven't started with my next task yet
<doug5> balloons, could you explain me what needs to be done here? https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge/+merge/241590
<doug5> balloons, and I'm also getting this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1386639
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1386639 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Can't run calendar app on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> elopio, yes you can
<balloons> doug5, hey :-)
<balloons> elopio, use ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE
<balloons> for instance ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_url_dispatcher_album_play" adt-run --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb
<elopio> balloons: pitti said I shouldn't use that env var. Is that the only way?
<balloons> elopio, indeed you shouldn't. but it does work :-)
<balloons> elopio, we would have to talk to pitti about what the actual plan is/was. In the beginning it was cast aside to focus on making things work. I think actually the official way to do it is to modify the manifest.. hmm
<balloons> doug5, so with the bottomedge merge, a helper needs to be added to do the bottom edge swipe action to start off the new event tests
<balloons> I believe the old action header button is deprecated and you swipe now, but it's possible both are supported. I'd have to launch the app again to see ;-)
<balloons> if both are supported than of course you'd want the tests to do both
<doug5> balloons, ok, do you know how to disable the calendar sync? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1386639)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1386639 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Can't run calendar app on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> doug5, ohh, that bug is preventing you from working on it?
<doug5> balloons, I cannot start the application anymore since I checked out the branch
<balloons> doug5, let me try and see as well
<doug5> balloons, don't know if the two things are related or I did something in the meanwhile
<balloons> so I pulled trunk, then merged that branch into it
<balloons> running calendar still seems fine. What erros do you get?
<doug5> I did directly bzr branch lp:~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge
<balloons> doug5, ok, I can try that too.. should be more or less the same, but what output do you get?
<doug5> balloons, exactly the error in the bug description
<balloons> doug5, interesting mihir shows it has to do with online accounts. Do you have your gmail account synced on the desktop?
<balloons> if so seems you can do exactly what he shows in the video.
<balloons> I likely don't see the issue because I don't have an online account
<doug5> balloons, could be...do you know how to disable the sync?
<balloons> doug5, yes in online accounts, turn off evolution data sync
<balloons> evolution data server I think it's called
<doug5> balloons, much better, thx :)
<balloons> doug5, :-) great. So anyways, I was telling mihir in the bug report, several other apps have tests that use the bottom edge
<balloons> clock uses it as does file manager
<balloons> you can use those for help and inspiration. Basically you perform a drag operation on the little stub at the bottom and open it up
<doug5> balloons, ok, I see it, but when I click on it nothing happens
<doug5> balloons, ah no, got it :)
<doug5> balloons, thx
<doug5> balloons, I will check with mihir if we have to support both
<balloons> doug5, yep he should know what's what. The helper needs to exist either way, so writing it up is the first step
<doug5> balloons, ok
<doug5> balloons, thx for the support
<balloons> you are welcome. So I can help work on that first part with you now if you have questions
<doug5> balloons, ok. Do you know which package contains qml DateTime ?
<balloons> doug5, hmm, yep
<balloons> ohh, qml datetime..
<balloons> I assume that's base qt
<balloons> qt5-default
<Letozaf_> balloons, hey
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was writing the test for extracting a tar file for filemanager app
<Letozaf_> balloons, but the feature has not been merged yet
<Letozaf_> balloons, as I am using scenarios I think I need it to or not _
<Letozaf_> _
<Letozaf_> ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, where did we leave the zip tests?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I completed the test with the cancel unzipping the file test
<Letozaf_> balloons, tests passed
<balloons> ahh I see :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, now I added scenarios for both zip and tar, but tar has not been merged yet
<balloons> ahh I understand now
<Letozaf_> :P
<balloons> so right, we won't be able to merge the tar part. I would push to get it included in the main mp actually
<balloons> so let's get the zip stuff merged though
<balloons> let me check quickly
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I do have a question about why the generic methods mention zip_dir
<balloons> is the change still needed? def go_to_place(self, object_name, zip_dir_path):?
<Letozaf_> balloons, right, I shouldn't mention zip as they ar both for tar and zip
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. but also, aren't those methods used by other things? I'm confused why you need to write a zip_dir_path
<balloons> I guess maybe you just wanted to add dir_path to it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I put the zip file in a mocked home dir
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's where the zip is and so I called it zip_dir_path
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I call it something else ? much clear ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I first copy the zip file from the contents directory to a mocked home directory and then extract the files from it
<balloons> right, that all makes sense. Then for go_to_place you sould probably just type the directory name right?
<balloons> keep it generic?
<balloons> I think changing the name to make it generic fixes everything
<balloons> does that make sense? I assume other tests also use go_to_place
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I did not understand the type the directory name, you mean the fake home ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, it's clear I'm a little confused, so I'm going to look deeper at the code too :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I can wait I'm not in a hurry
<balloons> my point is you changed go_to_place to have an extra argument
<balloons> and that argument is only needed for your zip tests?
<Letozaf_> balloons, Oh now I understand
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes you are right
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will type that instead of passing the argument
<balloons> well, I'm curious. Isn't there a common method that allows you to send a string to be navigated to
<balloons> and maybe that is the common method. If so however, I would call the argument you pass a path or something and not say zip specifically
 * balloons notes there is a placessidebar and a placespage
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I understand so I will fix the tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, placessidebar is when you are in tablet mode
<balloons> and yes it looks like that is a good spot for it. So I think that is the common method and the argument just needs to be named dir_path
<Letozaf_> balloons, placespage when in phone mode
<balloons> right
<balloons> Letozaf_, though, are you sure you even need to navigate to a directory?
<balloons> it loads to home automatically
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh... I didn't realize that I will check and fix if needed
<balloons> yea, lol, you don't, I looked
<balloons> Letozaf_, however that change is handy to have so people can go to a specific folder
 * balloons wonders if there is a test for it..
<balloons> probably a test that could be added. check navigating to a folder
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> make sense?
<balloons> It makes sense to me now, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes, I will fix everything tomorrow, it's bed time for me now :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, thank you! and tehe, I managed to even find another test in there
<Letozaf_> balloons, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, good night
<balloons> Letozaf_, goodnight!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-12-05
<pitti> elopio, balloons: the ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE hack is fine for locally running just a single test; I'm just saying we shouldn't use that in official infrastructure
<pitti> there --override-control should be used, and is the official way
<pitti> that also works locally, of course
<balloons> pitti, ahh yes I couldn't remember the override-control switch, ty
<dobey> hi, anyone can tell me what's wrong on here, and how i might be able to fix it? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9385488/
<balloons> that looks unfun
<dobey> yeah, not nice
<dobey> i just want to run the tests to make sure they work :(
<balloons> dobey, I would ping jibel or pitti about it if you don't figure it out
<dobey> i'll build a utopic .img and try with it instead i guess
<balloons> that would be my first guess.. blame the archive / devel nature of vivid
<dobey> well, this has to work in vivid too. :)
<dobey> and i don't think anything has actually chagned with autopkgtest in vivid
<balloons> dobey, well actually it has
<balloons> what version are you running/
<dobey> balloons: i'm running trusty
<dobey> those errors seem to be from inside the vm though
<balloons> dobey, sure, but you sure grab the latest autopkgtest actually
<dobey> hmm, and i get same error with utopic vm image
<balloons> dobey, this should install on trusty just fine: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autopkgtest/autopkgtest_3.8.1_all.deb
<balloons> see if that doesn't solve the problem
<balloons> then of course, ask to get a more modern version in trusty
<dobey> well, the problem is updating service stuff during configuration of packages inside the vm
<dobey> so i don't see how a new autopilot on the host will help :)
<dobey> but trying anyway
<balloons> yea, I agree but . . .
<dobey> and indeed, it didn't help. same error
<dobey> err, s/autopilot/autopkgtest/
<dobey> too many auto*
<dobey> meh :-/
<dobey> are the scripts in lp:auto-package-testing no longer used?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> balloons: so i guess proposed is broken. removing the --apt-pocket=proposed lets it continue on
<balloons> dobey, bah, didn't really think that one through eh? that should have been obvious
<balloons> whoops
<balloons> typically you would pull specifically what you need out
<dobey> balloons: the problem is that autopkgtests get run whenever anything is uploaded in the dependency tree
<dobey> balloons: so, proposed is what is used in live deployment
<dobey> so i was trying to run with that. i'm surprised it is breaking at that point though with proposed enabled
<dobey> seems like nothing would be able to land in that case
<dobey> so there must be something else going on there
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/
<balloons> notice specifically; https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Vivid/view/AutoPkgTest/job/vivid-adt-apport/
<dobey> balloons: hrmm, but that's not failing due to the same issue
<dobey> and i am getting the same insserv issue still without proposed, only it happens much later in the setup
<balloons> yea, not quite so easy
<dobey> :(
 * dobey wonders what to do there
<alesage> elopio ping, when you have a min, I'm seeing that the sim pin test I need to write is already in u-s-s trunk, however the test may need some brushing up, would like to get your input on what's good to fix http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/less_flaky/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_system_settings/tests/test_security.py
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I made the changes to the mp
<elopio> alesage: first, I would make sure that each test is as small as possible, testing only one workflow and ideally with only one set of assertions at the end.
<elopio> alesage: next, keep all the user actions out of the test case class. Put then in a page custom proxy object.
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh cool. I see you added test_cancel_extract_zip_file. can you assert something in that test. the expectations would be the file and folder count stays the same, no extracted folder
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will
<alesage> elopio, ok that's a start thanks, will try to get a review for you in a bit
<elopio> alesage: third, and I'm not sure about this part, we might have to make the ofono_phonesim part optional.
<elopio> so we can run the tests with a real sim in the real phone.
<alesage> elopio, ok, considering
<elopio> that's where the config values come into play. Maybe if there is no config value for sim_pin, run the tests with the fake
<elopio> if there is one, run them with the real sim. Something like that.
<alesage> elopio, ok
<alesage> elopio, I'm consciously trying to avoid the config stuff at the moment :) as it seems to be in progress, right?
<balloons> Letozaf_, something. A test isn't a test if it doesn't have an assert ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, you are absolutely right, :( wonder how I forgot that :P
<elopio> alesage: in progress, but you can assume that it will be in autopilot configuration
<alesage> elopio, ok very well
<elopio> from autopilot import get_test_configuration
<elopio> sim_pin = get_test_configuration['sim_pin']
<alesage> elopio, thanks for that
<elopio> alesage: with veebers branch, it is actually runnable
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/config/+merge/243830
<elopio> I'm now trying to solve how to get the ppas into the phone.
<alesage> elopio, noted
<elopio> but it's almost there.
<balloons> elfy, does zsync work for you on vivid?
<elfy> balloons: checking
<elfy> balloons: yep
<balloons> I wonder if it's the image itself... hmm
<balloons> the unity8-desktop-next image refuses to zsync
<balloons> I end up re-downloading it everytime
<elfy> I'd have no idea about that image I'm afraid
<balloons> right right.. thanks for the sanity check
 * balloons tries another image
<elfy> ubuntu is zsyncing ok
<balloons> hmm.. yea ubuntu fails for me too
<balloons> argh
<balloons> do you have a semi-complete file
<balloons> ?
<elfy> how do you mean - one that needs to be updated?
<balloons> yes
<elfy> if so - both were
<balloons> well, glad to know it only hates me
<elfy> can't even find the download info for the u8 image
<balloons> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<elfy> working - downloading the whole file for me
<elfy> balloons: is that right - nothing on the image tracker for unity 8 ?
<elfy> definitely local I'd say
<Letozaf_> balloons, I pushed a while ago, hasn't built yet
<Letozaf_> opps got a filure
 * Letozaf_ is checking
<alesage> elopio, does a convenience function exist to scroll to something from within a page?
<elopio> alesage, if it is a flickable, jes.
<alesage> elopio, more info pls
<elopio> looking for a link
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_flickable.py
<elopio> alesage: swipe_child_into_view, swipe_to_top, swipe_to_bottom
<alesage> elopio, thanks
<elopio> also if you have a reference to the child, and one of it's parents is a flickable
 * alesage bookmarks
<elopio> then you can call item.swipe_into_view(), and it will look for the parent where it needs to swipe.
<balloons> elfy, right, nothing on image tracker for unity8 image
<elfy> k - just making sure :)
<alesage> elopio, ok maybe it's not a flickable :) --if it's not, then what is it?
<elopio> alesage: maybe a qml type that extends flickable.
<elopio> alesage: find in autopilot3 vis the component that you want to swipe.
<elopio> it should have atYstart and atYEnd properties
<elopio> s/atYstart/atYBeginning
<elopio> also a flicking attribute.
<alesage> elopio, ok
<elopio> after that, find the qml that corresponds to that object. That will tell you how to select it. If it's a type that extends flickable, then you do a python class that extends the ubuntuuitoolkit.QQuickFlickable.
<alesage> elopio, it's already ubuntuuitoolkit.UbuntuUIToolkitCustomProxyObjectBase FWIW
<elopio> alesage: yes, if it's a cpo for a class that extends flickable, it should be ubuntuuitoolkit.QQuickFlickable instead.
<elopio> that way it will inherit all the things from the common cpo base, and the ones from the flickable.
<alesage> elopio hmm, so in the QML I'll discover if it's flickable and then change the class if so
<elopio> alesage: yup.
<elopio> or you will find that the flickable is a child of the page, or you will find that they are doing some crazy nonsense.
<alesage> elopio works thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, what about the extract tar feature of filemanager app, is it going to be merged ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, I don't see why not. Might be worth posting into the MP
 * Letozaf_ posted into the MP
#ubuntu-quality 2015-11-30
<flocculant> balloons_: we have lift off \o/ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/files/head:/testcases/packages/Studio/
<balloons_> nice1
<balloons> I take it there's interest to run these too then? :-)
<flocculant> yea
 * balloons notes his Monday Morning sentences aren't the best
<flocculant> I think I linked you to the studio m/l where someone stood up to the plate for testing/qa for them
<flocculant> he's pushing to get stuff up so they can test packages
<balloons> yes, I read it. I assume this is the outcome, but I trust they will rally folks to also run the tests
<flocculant> I hope so
<flocculant> at the end of the day imo - if we make it available we can't do more than that
<flocculant> I've been finding some odd ones this cycle - pavucontrol mutes when I open it using a xonar sound card - seems to be associated with logitech webcams ... go figure ;)
<balloons> whoa.. that's quite specific indeed
<flocculant> balloons: yep :)
<flocculant> though one of our team saw the same thing - not confirmed he was a logitech webcam yet
<flocculant> he definitely doesn't have the xonar sound card
<balloons> flocculant, so one thing that needs to happen this week is a list of quality tasks for GCI :-) Would you care to help write a list (regardless of being willing to mentor them)?
<flocculant> balloons: can do
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-01
<balloons> flocculant, I guess a pad might be the way to go to get everything listed out
<flocculant> balloons: started yesterday http://pad.ubuntu.com/qaGCI
<balloons> flocculant, ack, thank you
<flocculant> you'll see the importantest thing :D
<balloons> lol, no this is good
<balloons> any manual test cases needing written as well?
<balloons> performing test runs are also helpful
<balloons> just trying to jog up all the tasks that make sense
<balloons> I'll highlight each of the bugs you mentioned specifically in there
<flocculant> well I'd happily see a bunch of xub package tests run :D
<flocculant> and the current emphasis on writing is with studio
<flocculant> balloons: re the bugs - I would suspect that they'd all come together as one thing - but no coder :D
<balloons> it's php, I think there's a good chance
<balloons> I mean perhaps not, but it's worth trying
<flocculant> personally getting a list of bugs, colour change when fixed, being able to filter the defect list would be my priorities :)
<balloons> Would you be a mentor just to running xubuntu tests?
<flocculant> I guess so
<wxl> balloons: i would be happy to mentor someone in running lubuntu tests and perhaps bug triage
<flocculant> balloons: so long as I don't need to join that m/l I refuse to read anymore ...
<balloons> flocculant, nope, you do not
<balloons> wxl, that's awesome as well!
<balloons> I'm curious if lubuntu might have some other tasks like promotion, documentation, icons, etc as well
<balloons> ahh, I see your response
<wxl> balloons: my concern is i couldn't see how we could dedicate our time to help out except in little amounts. but if that's all you need, let me know how i can help, on any level, and i'll rally the troops.
<wxl> so yeah i'm sure we could come up with some other stuff
<wxl> you just want little bits, then?
<balloons> wxl, yes it should be tiny. The idea is these are self-sufficent tasks
<balloons> if you keep them straight-forward, the only thing you need to do is review the work
<balloons> ie, for running tests as an example, you would simply need to review as you would normally. If someone makes a promotion video, review, blog post, etc, you review it
<balloons> I think it would be a net benefit to flavors, and hopefully get some more help and love infused into your communities.
<balloons> It's my first time doing this, but that's my thoughts
<flocculant> :)
<wxl> balloons: sounds good to me. so where do i go to submit tasks and such?
<flocculant> isn't time running out for this?
<balloons> wxl, I'll add you as a mentor
<wxl> sounds good balloons
<balloons> flocculant, I'll add you too. This is the last week before students begin. But you can add tasks all the way through
<wxl> the more you can let me know about the process, i.e. where we actually go to add tasks, the better, balloons
<balloons> wxl, flocculant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn has the FAQ and summary of things
<wxl> thx
<balloons> I can answer anything beyond that of course :-)
<flocculant> balloons: ack
<wxl> oh and did you notice kde is going to be a part of it, balloons ?
<balloons> wxl, indeed.
<wxl> that being said i'm not sure kubuntu will have much to offer, as they're tightly integrated with kde upstream
<wxl> duuuude metabrainz is involved. cool.
<balloons> yes, I suppose the KDE participation might align more with kubuntu.. it's up to them :-)
<wxl> yeah well, the lxde team and the lubuntu team are fairly separate, but kubuntu/kde seems a bit different
<balloons> for you wxl, I'm adding a picture to the wiki page. If i can remember the syntax ;p
<wxl> good luck, balloons
 * wxl LOOOOOATHES moinmoin
<balloons> ahh.. it's {{}} not [[]]
<wxl> balloons: could you please send the invite to bikefridaywalter@gmail.com? that's the account associated with my g+
<balloons> done
<wxl> balloons: there appears to be a minimum of 75 tasks. is that the whole project or just me?
<balloons> wxl, that's the whole project
<wxl> balloons: so what would be a reasonable goal for lubuntu?
<balloons> no worries. You can add as many or as little tasks as you'd like. Bear in mind, some of the tasks you ask for can be completed by more than one person
<wxl> ok
<balloons> wxl, there's not goal or requirement. I appreciate any tasks you wish to add
<wxl> are translation tasks reasonable?
<flocculant> balloons: I assume that tasks can be added later on?
<flocculant> we've got a meeting on Friday - if we can add stuff later on then I'll bring it up
<balloons> flocculant, yes indeed. We'll need more tasks as we go
 * balloons is updating the FAQ with your questions :-)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> don't ask me too - don't have time left today to try logging into ubuntu wiki :D
<balloons> nope, I'm on oit
<balloons> you've supplied the questions, so I am already indebted to you
<wxl> well i'm going to add translation tasks
<balloons> wxl, that is another thing I should add
<flocculant> balloons: and where does one see what tasks are listed?
<balloons> I found out translation tasks aren't allowed for GCI. I was surprised, but they say it's hard to control the quality so it's best to not have them
<balloons> wxl ^^
<balloons> flocculant, good question. When you login, you should be able to see the list under manage tasks.
<balloons> can you confirm you can indeed see it? I can, but then again, I'm an admin
<wxl> that sucks, balloons
<balloons> yea, it really does
<flocculant> login where ?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn#Where_can_I_see_the_current_tasks\.3F
<balloons> see if that answers it
<flocculant> 403. That's an error.
<flocculant> Your client does not have access to this page.
<flocculant> assume not a mentor
<balloons> flocculant, did you accept my invite?
<flocculant> not seen it
<balloons> yea, I don't see you in the list yet
<wxl> so balloons my biggest problem is that most of our developers (all like 2 of them) are very busy. do you think i could find some co-mentor within the ubuntu community to help out with tasks? i know our big needs, code-wise, but don't feel like i can adequately help someone.
<balloons> I sent it again
<balloons> wxl, having someone to help out is a good idea. Hmm. What sort of coding tasks are you thinking
<flocculant> balloons: probably gmx bottlenecking it
<wxl> balloons: bug fixes, really.
<wxl> balloons: although i could probably find some tasks from the upstream team to work on XD
<balloons> wxl, those sound like good options. Is there someone else knowledgable who could help out? I guess I'm curious where the gap lies. Many folks can help with generic questions like how to use launchpad, get code, submit an mp, etc
<balloons> if you can sub for the lubuntu specific bits (and of course, the devs will end up reviewing things I suspect right?)
<wxl> yeah i can help with all that stuff
<wxl> i'm just not the local c++ wizard
<wxl> and yeah i can make sure the reviews get fasttracked through the devs
<balloons> I think you'll be ok. And don't worry, we won't abandon you if you need help or get stuck
<wxl> ok, good
<balloons> The entire commmunity will still be here. I plan to draw upon them for help as needed
<wxl> great, then i'm excited!
<balloons> :-) me too!
<wxl> thanks for reaching out
<balloons> flexiondotorg, think I can persuade you as well to consider adding some tasks?
<wxl> i looked at that page several times and couldn't figure out how to make it work
<balloons> wxl, which page exactly?
<balloons> and thank you for volunteering!
<wxl> the faq
<balloons> ahh.. Is it better now?
<flocculant> balloons: oh
<balloons> it's hard to write good faq's without feedback
<wxl> i just kept thinking about having each member of my team be mentors and i couldn't necessarily see how i could make that happen
<wxl> but if i'm acting as a liason for the team and also getting help from the community at large, no big deal
<flocculant> balloons: it needs my address
<flocculant> no way that I'm letting google know that :|
<balloons> flocculant, your address? odd
<balloons> ohh.. perhaps for the t-shirt. I think everyone gets one
<wxl> so maybe adding some text that relates to that specific concern might be helpful, balloons
<flocculant> every field is required
<wxl> not EVERY team is overflowing in resources, nor does every team have paid canonical contributors XD
<flocculant> phone number
<balloons> flocculant, let me ask real quick about what to do with that. I have an idea though
<flocculant> balloons: sorry - not giving any of that out
<wxl> have it go to canonical XD
<balloons> seems wxl and I are on the same wavelength
<wxl> great minds think alike, balloons
<wxl> or put in my address so i can get another shirt hahahahah
<balloons> hehe
<wxl> balloons: you should note on there what i said above about not being alone and/or being a liason. also note asomething about no translations.
<balloons> wxl, ack, editing away
<wxl> balloons: writing email to team whilst you finish :)
<wxl> balloons: cycle-wise, any work done will be ready in time for 16.04 then?
<balloons> wxl, yes I don't see why not
<balloons> it wraps up in JHan
<wxl> balloons: yeah that's what i expected, but just wanted to be sure i wasn't missing anything
<flocculant> balloons: not sure what I could actually add and then mentor now ...
<flocculant> bug 1510939 would be nice to fix, but I assume that drupal and launchpad api - no good me doing that :p
<ubot5> bug 1510939 in Ubuntu QA Website "Bug colours" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1510939
<flocculant> balloons: what about a 2 pronged thing - do an install, then try and confirm some bugs in an app - thinking thunar as that's problematic
<balloons> flocculant, I think doing a basic testcase is an excellent beginner task
<balloons> from there, confirming bugs, triaging, verifying, etc. All good stuff
<balloons> running the entire application testsuite is a good one
<balloons> that's non-trivial
<flocculant> yep
<flocculant> so 1 - install test, 2 - application tests, 3 - confirm (or not) say 10 bugs in a specific app
<teward> flocculant: with regard to your email: USC = software center?
<flocculant> yea
<teward> cool :)
<flocculant> I know the *plan* tbh
<flocculant> but it's a mystical thing :D
 * balloons feels lost
<flocculant> well don't rely on me to help you find the way back :D
<flocculant> that way lies a world of pain :p
<balloons> ahh, I see the mail
 * teward uses advanced alien technology to beam balloons back to reality
<flocculant> balloons: that helps :)
 * teward wants to know this plan you speak of
<flocculant> some gnome thing
<flocculant> which xubuntu is really looking forward to ...
<balloons> yes, moving to more upstream stuff
<balloons> which is a good thing really
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> luckily I don't use USC and am rather unlikely to use this new thing
<balloons> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Software
<flocculant> doesn't seem like a good scenario for us to keep usc if canonical don't want to use it - can't see any resources landing to fix it for anyone else
<teward> i use the command line directly and synaptic still cause oldschool
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> frankly most new stuff just seems like a triumph of form over function
<flocculant> with that I'm off up the wooden hill
<balloons> cheers gents
 * tsimonq2 chhers for balloons 
<tsimonq2> s/chhers for/ cheers with/
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-02
<ginggs> hi, what can i do about this? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/j/julia/xenial/amd64/ somehow it found enough memory to pass the test once, is it possible to forget that it passed?
<balloons> Forget?
<flocculant> balloons: got an ack for <flocculant> so 1 - install test, 2 - application tests, 3 - confirm (or not) say 10 bugs in a specific app for gci thingy?
<flocculant> also - tasks can definitely be added after the 7th?
<balloons> flocculant, yes tasks can be added all through the contest
<balloons> and yes, the list sounds good
<balloons> sorry my IRC has been dc'ing a bit, and I'm losing things
<flocculant> yep - I saw netsplits all afternoon elsewhere :)
<flocculant> ok - thanks - I'll get them set up soonish - also bringing it up in our meeting Friday
<balloons> btw, thanks for the bugs on the font :-)
<flocculant> :)
<ginggs> balloons: sorry, missed your message earlier - did you see the issue i'm having with the julia autopkgtest?
<balloons> ginggs, I saw something at some point, but I lost it
<balloons> it would be best to contact pitti about autopkgtest stuff
<ginggs> balloons: i will do, but do you know if it is possible to get CI to "forget" that a test passed?
<balloons> ginggs, i'm still not sure what you mean by forget. You likely can't delete a run, but it could be deleted by an admin
<ginggs> I think my issue is that this test normally runs out of memory http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/j/julia/xenial/amd64/
<ginggs> but it passed once, so now it is seen as a regression
<ginggs> it passes in debian https://ci.debian.net/packages/j/julia/unstable/amd64/
<balloons> sounds like a better solution is to up the memory, or change how it runs to eliminate the oom condition
<balloons> either way, I'm thinking pitti would be interested that it doesn't pass in ubuntu, but does in debian
<balloons> that delta should be zero
<ginggs> balloons: ok, thanks!
<balloons> yw
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-03
<balloons> flocculant, wxl, you may notice I'm adding you to a few tasks in GCI
<flocculant> balloons: mmm - looking at one now - how is one of these students supposed to work out that to run tests for a flavour - the download link you gave is no good?
<flocculant> example - how can I test mousepad on an ubuntu install ;)
<balloons> flocculant ?
<balloons> I don't doubt there may be an issue. can you edit it and fix the description?
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> what *I* was going to do was point at xubuntu daily current - then point at xubuntu package tests
<flocculant> I'd assume wxl would do the same
<flocculant> well - almost - Lubuntu instead :p
<flocculant> balloons: any documentation about instance count and time to complete - or is it as easy as we want this done 50 times and you get 3 days to do your one?
<flocculant> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6233079207165952/
<balloons> flocculant, yep that's correct
<flocculant> check that now - Ubuntu specific
<flocculant> impossible to make them generic I Think
<balloons> ok. So shall we just add ones for xubuntu and lubuntu as well then?
<flocculant> I was going to
<balloons> great, thanks
<flocculant> wasn't doing anything today - not working tomorro
<flocculant> w
<balloons> well then.. :-) You can join me in writing tasks if you wish
<flocculant> so was going to bung a bunch of X specific things
<balloons> yes, specific is good. You are right
<balloons> better to be specific
<flocculant> well - tomorrow I will - today I'm doing r/l things ;)
 * balloons laughs when flocculant tags balloons as mentor for all of them
<flocculant> ha ha ha
<flocculant> I assume that the mentee's mail mentors?
<balloons> well, the key to the mentor bit is you agree to review the work at the very least
<flocculant> ofc
<flocculant> so ...
<balloons> and yes, in general, you will provide help if needed
<flocculant> what we need to do is set anything using the tracker to a date AFTER someone fixes the tracker filtering \o/
<flocculant> balloons: as long as you don't add me to something I'm just going to say 'What?' to I'm fine
<balloons> flocculant, I like that idea! We need to get those tracker issues added
<balloons> it's on the list, but I can only braindump and type so fast
<flocculant> yea ofc
<flocculant> balloons: why don't you concentrate on those - I'll fill QA qa tracker things up fast enough when I get going tomorrow
<balloons> thank you flocculant, I appreciate it. I am indeed saving QA stuff for last, as I'm trying to brainstorm and get the tasks already pending in other areas in
<flocculant> I won't do tracker code tasks - not a clue :p
<flocculant> other than I know what I would like to *see* :)
<flocculant> balloons: quick question - on the iso test task - you gave it 3 days? reason for that? I'd be suprised it took longer than an hour ...
<flocculant> or is that time between someone saying I'll do that and finishing?
<balloons> flocculant, the idea is after 3 days if the person who said 'i want to do this' hasn't completed it, the task resets
<balloons> since we have a high instance count, this actually doesn't matter too much in this case
<flocculant> ok - thanks
<balloons> but it's intended I believe to prevent people from blocking all the tasks
<balloons> and never finishing :-)
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> yea - that makes sense
<flocculant> I'll have done a bunch by the time you get around to waking up tomorrow
<balloons> Heh. Magic while i sleep. Tis nice
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-05
<tsimonq2> balloons: is there any way that in the ISO QA tracker, I can see what QA test cases I have completed? I see we have a milestone and top 20 ranking, but that number has to come from *somewhere*, *right*?
<teward> tsimonq2: i don't think there's a way to track that no
<teward> if there is some tracking it's internal
<tsimonq2> ohh gotcha
<tsimonq2> I might just hunt them down according to milestone, if I can
<tsimonq2> thanks, teward
<teward> yup
<tsimonq2> hmm, it seems like http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers won't let me adjust the date, although it seems like it would
<tsimonq2> is this a bug, or am I doing something wrong?
<tsimonq2> teward: would you be able to help with this as well? ^
<teward> tsimonq2: i just occasionally test things, i'm not QA team administration with access to the ISO tracker of that magnitude
<teward> that'd be either balloons, or possibly Canonical IS
<teward> looks like a bug, to me
<tsimonq2> oh ok, thanks
<teward> tsimonq2: not sure why you're hunting completed testcases though
#ubuntu-quality 2015-12-06
<tsimonq2> balloons: are you available to provide some insight on what was discussed above? ^
<balloons> tsimonq2, which one you have completed? Like for all time or /
<balloons> that page lets me filter the date, although the dates reset on page load
<balloons> you can tell it did work though, as the counts change
<balloons> tsimonq2, perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1429321?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1429321 in Ubuntu QA Website "Top Testers - links to LP" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> balloons: I am just looking to get my completed numbers for Wily and maybe all time(although I can estimate :P)
<tsimonq2> balloons: because how do you get the numbers for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers/top20?
<balloons> tsimonq2, those are all time numbers
<balloons> however, no one beyond the top 20 is shown
<tsimonq2> balloons: but what is the method used to get the number for each person?
<tsimonq2> balloons: (maybe I can then use that same method on me)
<balloons> tsimonq2, it's backend code on the site
<balloons> you can't query the db directly
<balloons> you could manually total your results by parsing the other reports page
<balloons> though for archived results, the totals are no longer there
<balloons> probably simpler to propose a modification to make the top 20 the top 50 or top 100, then you'd appear :-)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug. even better if you propose the fix
<tsimonq2> well...idk...:P
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> yeah, after I am done shoving food in my face for the morning, I will :D :P
<balloons> in theory, it should be a trivial change to modify the 20 to 100
<tsimonq2> meaning?
<tsimonq2> balloons: bug 1523260 has been filed
<ubot5> bug 1523260 in Ubuntu QA Website "Top 100 Ranking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523260
<balloons> tsimonq2, thanks
